# What are your hobbies besides music?



## Torkelburger

What other hobbies do you have besides music?

I enjoy typical things like reading and old movies. I also enjoy cooking. My favorite thing to cook is Pad Thai. I like a lot of Asian cuisine not only because of ingredients and flavor but because it is a lot of one pot cooking (I like to use my wok a lot).

I also enjoy traveling although I haven't traveled in many years. While I've only been outside the United States once (I went to Mexico in 2010), I've been in almost all lower 48 states.

One of my favorite pastimes is playing backgammon. I am an avid backgammon player. I play a live game once a week with one of the highest rated players in the US. I'm also a member of my local club (I live in a large city) and play in a monthly tournament. I went to the state championships a few years ago. I collect antique sets as well as collect professional tournament boards as well. I play on the internet and also have a computer program that analyzes my games for study. Give me complex checker positions and aggressive cube action and I'm there. I love the game.

What do you like to do in your spare time besides music?


----------



## Nate Miller

I like to ride bicycles. I live in a great area for that. South Central PA has great cycling roads and I spend a lot of my spare time out on the back of the map in the empty farm fields or up in the mountains around where I live.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I like to run. I started to run about 18 months ago for my health and it's now an addiction. I also love to read, and to write.


----------



## Ramako

I read, take walks, and watch anime.

Oh yes, and occasionally I talk to people :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

A lot of people on this forum know a little of what I do. Besides flute performance and study of Music in general with some *cough cough* _specialties _ I also do creative writing which organically grew out of love for reading, games, and movies from my youth. Storytelling is a big deal to me, in whatever medium it's portrayed.


----------



## hpowders

Politics and contributing to making America great again.


----------



## Tristan

Other hobbies of mine include mountain biking and hiking (I've always been fairly outdoorsy), computers (I sometimes fix them for money and I've enjoyed putting desktop gaming machines together), conlanging (i.e. creating your own language: I've been working on creating my own fictional languages since I was a kid), reading (so far this year I've read 56 books and I hope to surpass the record next year!). But music is definitely one of my biggest hobbies.


----------



## Pugg

Ramako said:


> I read, take walks, and watch anime.
> 
> Oh yes, and occasionally I talk to people :lol:


Genius answer, I add + 1


----------



## Strange Magic

Reading (mostly non-fiction), open-water kayaking, backyard astronomy, and occasionally thinking (but one mustn't overdo it!)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I like cycling as well. By summer 2019 I hope to bring my body to a suitable condition for a really big ride: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris–Brest–Paris

I also have a great interest in all aspects of German culture: language, history, art, literature etc. I love to travel, but most of my travel in the last few years has been in the same general direction: between the Bavarian Alps and the North Sea. This interest is what has brought me to classical music in the first place.


----------



## Barbebleu

Reading, playing chess, lawn green bowling, golf, "playing" guitar, socialising and frittering away valuable time on TC. :lol:


----------



## Kivimees

Gardening and all things English.


----------



## Nate Miller

SiegendesLicht said:


> I like cycling as well. By summer 2019 I hope to bring my body to a suitable condition for a really big ride: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris–Brest–Paris .


over on this side of the Atlantic we have the BMB, which is comparable to the PBP. Both are classics. I've done some brevets that went towards qualifying for the BMB, but I never rode over 300k in a single shot. I did a lot of 100 mile century rides, though, then I tried amateur bicycle racing when I was in my early 40s. I ran the open categories against the young guys. Masters racing around here isn't for first time racers. We have a pretty strong local racing scene here. Floyd Landis is from this area. I still run into guys out on the road with stories of racing him before he was a pro.

I don't ride any sort of organized events anymore. I just ride. That also means that I'm not out there training when its 37F and raining like today. Thankfully, I'm too old for that anymore


----------



## Torkelburger

Dave Whitmore said:


> I like to run. I started to run about 18 months ago for my health and it's now an addiction. I also love to read, and to write.


I hope to get into running in January. I've already bought some Asics. I also need it for my health and hope to get addicted. I know if I tried running right now I wouldn't get too far without getting out of breath.


----------



## Torkelburger

Huilunsoittaja said:


> A lot of people on this forum know a little of what I do. Besides flute performance and study of Music in general with some *cough cough* _specialties _ I also do creative writing which organically grew out of love for reading, games, and movies from my youth. Storytelling is a big deal to me, in whatever medium it's portrayed.


What kind of stories (genre) do you write? And have you been published anywhere?


----------



## Torkelburger

Barbebleu said:


> Reading, playing chess, lawn green bowling, golf, "playing" guitar, socialising and frittering away valuable time on TC. :lol:


What's lawn green bowling? Sounds fun.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Torkelburger said:


> I hope to get into running in January. I've already bought some Asics. I also need it for my health and hope to get addicted. I know if I tried running right now I wouldn't get too far without getting out of breath.


You might want to look into something called Couch to 5k. You can Google it. I couldn't run more than 30 seconds when I started. I'm a type 2 diabetic and through running I was able to lose 30 lbs and get off the diabetes drug Metformin. My A1C is in the normal range now and my fasting sugar numbers are nice and low. Running can be a great way to get healthy.


----------



## Nate Miller

Torkelburger said:


> I hope to get into running in January. I've already bought some Asics. I also need it for my health and hope to get addicted. I know if I tried running right now I wouldn't get too far without getting out of breath.


the trick to getting started is to run slower than you think you should, run shorter than you think you should, and run more often than you think you should

good luck. Winter is a good time to get started running


----------



## znapschatz

For me, some of what once were hobbies have turned into occupations, but for the most part, have also remained hobbies. As a teenager, I got into photography, but it was not long before it became at least a part time source of income, and decades later, my "career." I can honestly say that I truly enjoy it still.* The same was true of journalism, which was at first just writing about stuff for non-commercial publication and eventually a job as a weekly newspaper reporter/editor, plus freelancing widely. Now I just post in web sites, but that will have to do.

Also, I'm always up for taking part in theatrical and musical projects, at first in high school but now partly as a result of being married to a theater arts M.A. and singer who does these things and often needs an extra, tech guy** or roadie. My last role was as several dead persons in a production of *The Fall River Anthology*.

And I like to tinker with those mechanical gizmos in my world that needs fixed or modified. Much of that I picked up as a mechanic for NASA in Cleveland, where I worked at the Lewis Research Center, setting up and breaking down apparatus for deep space materials testing. That was fun, really. We'd set up these tanks made of various metals, dip them in vats of cryogenic liquids, retire to a blockhouse, then pressurized the tanks to the point of explosion. Fix, reset, repeat. Once I spent a day hunting rabbits (catch and release), who were burrowing in sensitive spots and chewing the insulation off electric wires. Then I went to Los Angeles in search of adventure, romance and movie stars (found them all!)

I still do fixes on my car and also some mechanical work for friends (most of whom remained friends), and love doing yard work requiring gross skills, like dig, chop, cut, tear and rend. I'm not so good on garden finess, such as plant identification (she called me a murderer once), but I find contentment in filling trash cans with yard waste (honeysuckle a specialty).

Those, and a large collection of multi-tools, are about it for my hobbies.

*I saw a cartoon once, entitled "How you know when you are a professional." It depicted a concert pianist pounding away in performance, above him a thought balloon: "I hate doing this."

**"In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king."


----------



## Barbebleu

Torkelburger said:


> What's lawn green bowling? Sounds fun.


Here you go.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowls

Very popular in Scotland, England and most Commonwealth countries.


----------



## JACE

Reading. Watching sports (NFL, NCAA football, NBA). Motorcycling.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Torkelburger said:


> What kind of stories (genre) do you write? And have you been published anywhere?


I posted one story so far. The Sculptor. I got like 20 more I could copy-paste into the website any time.

I also posted a few in my TC blog section years back. Check those out too, however crude the writing style is :lol:


----------



## Jos

I train speedskating 3 to 4 times a week, enjoy walking the dog in the woodlands across my house, used to be into motorcycling big time (European two-cylinders) but got scared when my first daughter was born (I still have 2 bikes, gathering lots of dust).
I like to cook and mess about in the garden. Modding vintage turntables is also fun.

Sounds like a contact-ad. Do we have a match ?


----------



## Barbebleu

I should have added looking after my two year old grand-daughter three days a week. Now that's demanding! But I wouldn't swap it for anything.


----------



## Judith

My other passion is Local History. I love history of Leeds and surrounding area. Also looking at my family history!!


----------



## TxllxT

Photography (wide angle + panoramas) and the hobbies, my wife shares with me (reading classics, watching vlogs & blogs, walking).


----------



## Ingélou

Walking, reading & watching Star Trek videos with my spouse.


----------



## Belowpar

Proving that Mark Twain was sometimes wrong.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Torkelburger said:


> What other hobbies do you have besides music?


I never considered these to be hobbies, but I like going for walks in the woodlands, reading, and working jigsaw Sudoku puzzles. These are done for physical and mental health and the reading is to learn new things or simply enjoy a good piece of fiction.

I also have a great deal of interest in muscle cars of the 1960s/1970s being an armchair hot rodder who loves to read hot rod type magazines, but I have never had a real hot rod. Closest I came is my present vehicle which has a pretty sporty 2.3L DOHC 4-valve per cylinder engine and a 5-speed manual transmission. It gives me enough fun and keeps me out of trouble (tickets, accidents,..).


----------



## znapschatz

Florestan said:


> I never considered these to be hobbies, but I like going for walks in the woodlands, reading, and working jigsaw Sudoku puzzles. These are done for physical and mental health and the reading is to learn new things or simply enjoy a good piece of fiction.
> 
> I also have a great deal of interest in muscle cars of the 1960s/1970s being an armchair hot rodder who loves to read hot rod type magazines, but I have never had a real hot rod. Closest I came is my present vehicle which has a pretty sporty 2.3L DOHC 4-valve per cylinder engine and a 5-speed manual transmission. It gives me enough fun and keeps me out of trouble (tickets, accidents,..).


My wife prefers Volvos. End of story.


----------



## Tristan

If writing counts as a hobby, I also write. I've written 105,000 words of my second novel, and completed a 91,000 first novel. Although sometimes I find writing very frustrating, and I tend not to see hobbies as frustrating!


----------



## znapschatz

znapschatz said:


> Also, I'm always up for taking part in theatrical and musical projects, at first in high school but now partly as a result of being married to a theater arts M.A. and singer who does these things and often needs an extra, tech guy** or roadie. My last role was as several dead persons in a production of *The Fall River Anthology*.


I meant to type *Spoon River Anthology*, by Edgar Lee Masters. Apparently, a synapse got diverted.


----------



## Krummhorn

Crossword puzzles ... keeps my brain (what's left of it ) active and always thinking. I never look at the 'answer' pages.


----------



## starthrower

Eating and sleeping. Hey, that's what my cats like to do! But I have to go to work to pay for the food. And the kitties eat more than I do.


----------



## Ingélou

Krummhorn said:


> Crossword puzzles ... keeps my brain (what's left of it ) active and always thinking. I never look at the 'answer' pages.


Taggart & I love crosswords - we do 2 cryptic ones a day & don't look at the answers, but we do sometimes get the computer to help us with impossible words! We love other word games too, such as Target. I also do Codeword, while Tag likes his sudoku.


----------



## znapschatz

Ingélou said:


> Taggart & I love crosswords - we do 2 cryptic ones a day & don't look at the answers, but we do sometimes get the computer to help us with impossible words! We love other word games too, such as Target. I also do Codeword, while Tag likes his sudoku.


My wife does 2 crosswords every morning. When stuck on a word, she'll resort to a big, thick dictionary we keep in the living room. But it was Scrabble that got us together in the beginning. A very romantic story, that :kiss:


----------



## Ingélou

znapschatz said:


> My wife does 2 crosswords every morning. When stuck on a word, she'll resort to a big, thick dictionary we keep in the living room. But it was Scrabble that got us together in the beginning. A very romantic story, that :kiss:


Do tell......!


----------



## ArtMusic

I like reading and watching science fiction too.


----------



## znapschatz

Ingélou said:


> Do tell......!


Okay, I will  .

Way back in my bachelor days in Los Angeles, I was a killer Scrabble player, serious enough to compete in tournaments and not do badly. Then the pinnacle: I became a finalist in the week-long, All-Xanadu Coffee House Scrabble tournament, last man standing and Champion, going out with the word, F-I-N-A-L-E. After that, there was nothing left for me but to retire from tournament competition. I wasn't going to risk the summit.

Around that time, she and I were just at the start of our relationship, and I was still going out nights for other activities, not looking for women but out with the guys, playing poker to the wee hours (not nearly as well as Scrabble  ) , hanging out at the all night coffee shop patronized by the local characters, that sort of thing.

Then one evening, she suggested a game of Scrabble and hauled out a brand new, deluxe version of the game. Naturally, being a guy, I had to show off. Turned out she wasn't a bad Scrabbler at all. We played almost to dawn. And then the next night. And the next. Spending that much time together, we got to know one another, and our relationship steadily transformed. So I did the right thing and proposed to her. She accepted, we got married and went on our honeymoon which is still in progress.

My wife often says that Scrabble set was the best investment she ever made.


----------



## johankillen

Bargains at auctions, travel, read books, HiFi, piano, art, e-sports and electronics


----------



## Pugg

johankillen said:


> Bargains at auctions, travel, read books, HiFi, piano, art, e-sports and electronics


Never been to a auction, only seen it on BBC.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Ingélou said:


> Taggart & I love crosswords - we do 2 cryptic ones a day & don't look at the answers, but we do sometimes get the computer to help us with impossible words! We love other word games too, such as Target. I also do Codeword, while Tag likes his sudoku.


I love logic problems. They're so much fun!


----------



## Antiquarian

I like to paint, read, draw, take long walks with no destination in mind, explore the dusty recesses of used bookstores (I collect books), play a horrible game of chess, play a better game of cribbage, attempt to write novels, ect. You know, the usual things.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Judith said:


> My other passion is Local History. I love history of Leeds and surrounding area. Also looking at my family history!!


I assume you know Mick McCann's book 'How Leeds changed the World'?


----------



## johankillen

Pugg said:


> Never been to a auction, only seen it on BBC.


You can do it online these days  It's pretty fun! Im often searching for nice art


----------



## Art Rock

Let's see....

- having a cocker spaniel (who is now 14.5, and still going strong)
- art (how I met my wife...), visiting galleries and museums - I have also been running an art blog since 2006
- photography, specializing in abstracts
- reading (light stuff)
- cooking (simple stuff)
- sudoku's
- watching football (soccer for Americans) at the TV

I used to play chess and bridge competitively at reasonable level (2nd division of the Netherlands), and football and softball at much lower levels, but no more.


----------



## senza sordino

A couple of years ago I made two models from a kit.

HMS Bounty 1:110 scale, it's about 15" long from stern to bow. I painted it all and strung all the rigging with cotton thread.









And I made a Spitfire 1:48 scale, the wing span is about 10"















I'm currently making a WWI biplane, Nieuport Ni-11, I think it's a French plane. 1:48 scale. And after that I'll make a Lancaster Bomber.


----------



## Blancrocher

I've recently taken to doing online geography quizzes. I've got all the countries down pat--capital cities are my current project.


----------



## EricABQ

Sports betting pools with my co-workers and drinking alone.


----------



## Gordontrek

Reading (history and science fiction), amateur astronomy, and baseball. I'm also a Trekkie; outside of Star Trek I watch little television or movies.
I have more than a passing interest in chess, though I prefer studying other peoples' games to developing my own game, which is mediocre at best.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

hpowders said:


> Politics and contributing to making America great again.


And how's that going?


----------



## hpowders

Pat Fairlea said:


> And how's that going?


Very well.


----------



## senza sordino

Here's my latest model. It's a 1:48 scale. A Nieuport 11, flying for the French in WW1. It took me about six weeks to build, glue and paint.


----------



## Art Rock

As a teenager, I had a lot of these WW1 and WW2 plane models (Airfix, scale 1:72) - a nice bit of nostalgia to see your excellent work.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Nice aeroplane. I didn't think of model building. I have done a few. Last one I did was about 15 years ago, a hot rod pickup truck. Nothing fancy but this is what I did:


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> ^ Nice aeroplane. I didn't think of model building. I have done a few. Last one I did was about 15 years ago, a hot rod pickup truck. Nothing fancy but this is what I did:


I don't need an airplane. My music transports me to where I want to go.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

I'm into modern board gaming. Once you get past the most popular ones (Monopoly, Game of Life, Scrabble, Yahtzee, ect., all of which are kind of boring to me), some of them are really fun! I have about 70 in my collection and counting (including expansions). My favourite has to be Pandemic Legacy, a co-operative game about fighting diseases that follows a campaign which changes every time you play it.


----------



## hpowders

Removing plastic wrapping around new CDs. Nice hobby. Challenging. Time consuming. Keeps me busy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Removing plastic wrapping around new CDs. Nice hobby. Challenging. Time consuming. Keeps me busy.


Yes and that reminds me, my 40-CD Wagner Great Recordings set arrived today and it is much fun sorting through all the disks with the original covers in heavy duty slip cases.


----------



## Varick

Beside Music in no particular order:

- Woodworking (which became a vocation at one time)
- Cigars
- Motorcycle riding.
- Wine
- Single Malt scotch
- Dog training (which became a part time vocation at one time, which is now a full time vocation for my wife)
- Politics
- Martial Arts (Kung Fu during my teens, then doing a variety of arts and ending on Vee Arnis Jitsu. However, I still practice Tai Chi - on my own. I haven't found a good school near me yet)
- Studying religions
- Reading (History, biography, and current events are my favorite subjects and what I read most)
- Hiking 
- Camping (which I have not done in years)
- Chess (which I have not done in years - no one to play against since I moved out of New York City)
- And about a dozen or so "interests" or "fascinations" that always grab my attention, but yet, I wouldn't call them "hobbies." Such as physics and other sciences. Shows like "Through The Wormhole" and "How the Universe Works" are just fantastic IMO, and are just one example of my many interests.

V


----------



## SixFootScowl

Varick said:


> Beside Music in no particular order:
> 
> - Woodworking (which became a vocation at one time)
> - Cigars
> - Motorcycle riding.
> - Wine
> - Single Malt scotch
> - Dog training (which became a part time vocation at one time, which is now a full time vocation for my wife)
> - Politics
> - Martial Arts (Kung Fu during my teens, then doing a variety of arts and ending on Vee Arnis Jitsu. However, I still practice Tai Chi - on my own. I haven't found a good school near me yet)
> - Studying religions
> - Reading (History, biography, and current events are my favorite subjects and what I read most)
> - Hiking
> - Camping (which I have not done in years)
> - Chess (which I have not done in years - no one to play against since I moved out of New York City)
> - And about a dozen or so "interests" or "fascinations" that always grab my attention, but yet, I wouldn't call them "hobbies." Such as physics and other sciences. Shows like "Through The Wormhole" and "How the Universe Works" are just fantastic IMO, and are just one example of one of my many interests.
> 
> V


Would you happen to be retired? That is a lot of stuff to squeeze into a working life.


----------



## Varick

Florestan said:


> Would you happen to be retired? That is a lot of stuff to squeeze into a working life.


No, not retired. But of a few of those things I haven't done in some time but will get back to BECAUSE there's just no time to fit it all in. Such as camping and chess. Other things like my motorcycle is a seasonal thing, so not much riding in the winter. I've done some public speaking and even been hired a few times by companies to talk about happiness: How to live a happy life in a world and life that is so often wracked with pain and suffering.

One of the many things that I talk about are hobbies. They can be a great source of joy and happiness for people. Especially if someone has a job that they are not particularly fond of, but for various circumstances can't change or jobs or leave that one. Or if someone lives with or has someone in their life (usually a family member) that is a big source of unhappiness and is difficult to deal with. We should always be on a never ending quest to find things that bring us happiness (not fun - they are two different things), and hobbies are one of them. So, I'm a big believer and advocate of hobbies.

V


----------



## ldiat

cooking-fishing-watching sports and betting on the ponnies!:lol:


----------



## Bettina

I am a huge bookworm. When I'm not listening to music, I'm usually reading! (I rarely do both simultaneously, because my brain can't handle multitasking.) 

Here's a list of some of my favorite book genres, and my favorite authors within each genre:

Philosophy (Kant, Rousseau, Hegel, Schopenhauer, Nietzsche)

Poetry (Shelley, Wordsworth, Holderlin, Rilke, Borges)

Novels (Goethe, Hesse, Proust, Kundera, Eco)

Books about music, including musicology and theory (Abbate, Rosen, Taruskin, Tovey...sometimes Schenker, depending on my mood )


----------



## Dan Ante

Mine are fast dwindling to what I am still capable of so, Golf (but with a cart) cosmology, a never ending fight against nature in the garden and a bit of driving,

*Mrs Ante in my car.*


----------



## znapschatz

Another of my hobbies:

I have a collections of multi-tools. I've always been a tinkerer and fixit guy, and I love the idea of having a tool kit in my pocket when out and about. It started when I was 12 years old when I joined the Boy Scouts and, of course, bought a four blade Boy Scout knife. This wasn't the official one, differing only by lack of the official BSA insignia, but it was $1.50 cheaper, and since Scout Law #9 is "A Scout is Thrifty," got this one instead. That was my only pocket knife for the next 15 years. The one in the photo is not the original, which I had given to a girl friend who promptly lost it, but an identical replacement found at a flea market for $1.00. I keep it out of nostalgia, but it is perfectly usable:










My dresser top with collection:









Sample Leatherman tools take the place of a tool kit 90% of the time for projects big and small:


----------



## znapschatz

My Leatherman tools. Some are now retired, but all have come in handy many times.









Swiss Army Knife in yard work mode. The trademark Swiss cross is almost worn away, only a problem in the event of a vampire encounter.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

A new hobby for me: learning Italian. My grandfather's side of the family speaks it and I would like to learn some culture. Plus, it has practical purposes - I can listen to Italian opera without subtitles!


----------



## SixFootScowl

EarthBoundRules said:


> A new hobby for me: learning Italian. My grandfather's side of the family speaks it and I would like to learn some culture. Plus, it has practical purposes - I can listen to Italian opera without subtitles!


Or maybe listen to Italian opera with *Italian* subtitles while you are learning?


----------



## znapschatz

Florestan said:


> Or maybe listen to Italian opera with *Italian* subtitles while you are learning?


Assoluta! This is a great suggestion. Often the singer is so busy with vocal production that dictional clarity suffers a bit, so this way you learn while you get to enjoy your favorite operas. I wish I had thought of it.


----------



## Pugg

znapschatz said:


> Assoluta! This is a great suggestion. Often the singer is so busy with vocal production that dictional clarity suffers a bit, so this way you learn while you get to enjoy your favorite operas. I wish I had thought of it.


Do not be surprised if your current studying is somewhat different then Italian opera language, I remember a friend of my dad ( Italian) could only understood like half of it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Do not be surprised if your current studying is somewhat different then Italian opera language, I remember a friend of my dad ( Italian) could only understood like half of it.


My son knows a fair amount of Spanish and could pick up on some of the Italian. Some similarities.


----------



## EdwardBast

Off-trail exploration/hiking/snowshoeing (map and compass) in the mountains. Writing fiction. Following developments in cosmology and science.


----------



## Crassus

I play chess and perform back-alley surgeries


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Records & Hi Fi, Playing Guitars, Smoking Erinmore Flake and posting on STI..................


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Can posting on TC be considered a hobby?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Can posting on TC be considered a hobby?


It is now..........................


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> It is now..........................


Lets do a poll!!!!


----------



## Badinerie

Playing Guitar Mandolin and Bass. Collecting Postcards of Edwardian Actresses ( and assorted ephemera) 
When the weather gets better I'll go out to the small shed and fight the spiders for my Bicycle and start belting up the side of the wear valley in order to get some of this winter fat off!


----------



## Heck148

Torkelburger said:


> What other hobbies do you have besides music?
> What do you like to do in your spare time besides music?


I love to read. I am a history buff, World and American...
but my favorite "hobby", activity, actually is: scuba diving.

I get down to Grand Cayman a couple of times a year - the diving is really first-class...I got certified c 1990, after a trip to the outer Bahama islands. It's a whole other world under the sea....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Records & Hi Fi, Playing Guitars, Smoking Erinmore Flake and posting on STI..................


Oh and I forgot, Driving my Hillman and no Kangaroos involved there.......


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I do a bit of reeling and writhing in my spare time, but mostly just fainting in coils at the weekends.


----------



## Dan Ante

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Can posting on TC be considered a hobby?


No it is a disease only curable by death.


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Oh and I forgot, Driving my Hillman and no Kangaroos involved there.......


Hillman? R U kiddin Eddie, do they have solid tyres or pneumatic? you must post a pic.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Besides music I like normal stuff: reading books (the classics, philosophy and essays), cinema and going to the theater (when there's a interesting play around) and going to cafeterias.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Lets do a poll!!!!


the poll could be fake


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> Hillman? R U kiddin Eddie, do they have solid tyres or pneumatic? you must post a pic.










Its even got Radial tyres and disc brakes....................


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> the poll could be fake


At least controversial.


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 92713
> 
> Its even got Radial tyres and disc brakes....................


Nice one Edd it is a bit different to the ones I used to see, I used to live in Coventry not far from where they were made, those were the days.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> Nice one Edd it is a bit different to the ones I used to see, I used to live in Coventry not far from where they were made, those were the days.


Cool, this one was made in Oz in Port Melbourne actually.


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cool, this one was made in Oz in Port Melbourne actually.


Yeh I was forgetting CKD we had those in NZ as well.


----------



## 433

I work long hours in an office job while my wife looks after our daughter, no time for hobbies :lol:


----------



## isorhythm

-Cycling (not too serious though, I don't race)

-Cooking (mostly Italian and Middle Eastern)

-Reading (this is the one that's fallen by the wayside in the last year as my job has come to take up more of my time - something I'm working to change)

Sounds pretty boring when I list it like that! I have friends who are amateur photographers, artists, bird-watchers....


----------



## ArtMusic

I like Star Wars.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just drove the Hillman to the Largs Bay Hotels and back for lunch


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just drove the Hillman to the Largs Bay Hotels and back for lunch


You lazy so and so.
don't take it to personal.:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> You lazy so and so.
> don't take it to personal.:lol:


Blowed if I was gunna walk the 40 Km's to the pub.
Once 1970's rock venue and general slaughter house for bands like AC/DC, Cold Chisel, Rose Tattoo and The Angels- now a very respectable eatery on the beach........ my how times change!


----------



## Jos

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just drove the Hillman to the Largs Bay Hotels and back for lunch


Living the high life while the rest of us is grafting, thnx mate. 

Surprised that the Hillman made it to lunch and back. Friend of mine used to own an Imp in rally trim. The only rally it ever did it had to be pushed of the track (by me, amongst others). It was notoriously unreliable and the rust was worse than the Alfa that I owned at that time. Nice saloon, saved by good weather over there. (And a loving owner ofcourse)


----------



## Dan Ante

Jos said:


> Living the high life while the rest of us is grafting, thnx mate.
> 
> Surprised that the Hillman made it to lunch and back. Friend of mine used to own an Imp in rally trim. The only rally it ever did it had to be pushed of the track (by me, amongst others). It was notoriously unreliable and the rust was worse than the Alfa that I owned at that time. Nice saloon, saved by good weather over there. (And a loving owner ofcourse)


Being Aussie Eddie has probably fitted a 3.5 L Jag engine.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> Being Aussie Eddie has probably fitted a 3.5 L Jag engine.


Actually...no not mine still has the original "power house" lol 1725 iron head engine even converted (by previous owner) to unleaded! and runs very well, still has original paint- think it must have spent most of it like in the shed ( Aussie Garage), so no rust- well there was a little around the back tailgate opening which I fixed but nothing else!, it must prefer the sunny Oz lifestyle. 
But I did go to the local British car day last week and saw a Hunter Safari Wagon fitted with a Toyota twin cam engine of some sort, me I would go for the Jag/ Daimler 2.5 V8, now that would get it goin...... Now the Imp that is another story all together, not Hillmans finest hour.


----------



## Dan Ante

I took this pic when they were working on my new crank shaft:


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just drove *the Hillman* to the Largs Bay Hotels and back for lunch


Being Aussie Eddie has probably has it with a manual transmission.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Florestan said:


> Being Aussie Eddie has probably has it with a manual transmission.


Yep thats what its got


----------



## Antiquarian

ArtMusic said:


> I like Star Wars.


I would have never guessed.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ArtMusic said:


> I like Star Wars.


Even the most recent Movie ?????


----------



## Pugg

Antiquarian said:


> I would have never guessed.


me neither.......


----------



## Jos

Dan Ante said:


> I took this pic when they were working on my new crank shaft:
> 
> View attachment 92762


Ah, sensible choice. Wärtsila smallblock for in the convertible, I presume.


----------



## Orpheus

I'm not sure whether I even have hobbies, exactly. My creative activities (such as they are) are directed more at "Professional" than purely recreational ends, whether or not they net me any financial reward (mostly no) and most other regular activities are more in the line of necessities than leisure activities undertaken for their own sake.

I seem to be spending a lot of time recently trying to train my parrots, however, which might count as a hobby. It certainly doesn't seem like a very _productive_ activity, and is largely undertaken in what would otherwise be my leisure time. (Currently the parrots are winning, having largely succeeded in training _me_ to do what _they_ want. They were originally the wife's parrots, but she has told me that she will be damned if she has to deal with those two little feathered demon-spawn any more, so both ownership and responsibility, aka "the buck", have now been passed to me.)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dan Ante said:


> I took this pic when they were working on my new crank shaft:
> 
> View attachment 92762


Great idea having shrunken technicians check the clearances.


----------



## Dan Ante

Jos said:


> Ah, sensible choice. Wärtsila smallblock for in the convertible, I presume.


Thats food for thought


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I wanna see that convertible (most likely a convertible destroyer)


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I wanna see that convertible (most likely a convertible destroyer)


*My three wheeler *









*Had a few problems fitting it but where there's a will.......*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dan Ante said:


> *My three wheeler *
> 
> View attachment 92770
> 
> 
> *Had a few problems fitting it but where there's a will.......*


Seems like it might get too much body tilt in hard turns or do they have a way to compensate for that?


----------



## Dan Ante

Florestan said:


> Seems like it might get too much body tilt in hard turns or do they have a way to compensate for that?


You don't do hard turns in fact it such a big problem you just don't turn at all, but if you remember the old Morgan 3 wheeler which had the single wheel at the rear and went like the clappers it seems best to to go every where in reverse. I am working on it.


----------



## Varick

Well, you Aussies had a car I would love to get my hands on: Ford GT Falcon Coupe. Man I loved that car! Wish they made them here in the US. That's the one thing I always hated about Ford: They made their best cars overseas!

V


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Varick said:


> Well, you Aussies had a car I would love to get my hands on: Ford GT Falcon Coupe. Man I loved that car! Wish they made them here in the US. That's the one thing I always hated about Ford: They made their best cars overseas!
> 
> V


Yep they were a beauty, except if you got one with a 3 on the tree manual, drum brakes and a 3.3 litre six base model, yep and ford did make them like that but with the 4 speed or auto, discs all round and the 351 v8 they were hard to beat particularly the RPO83 model - they only built (1973) 130 of these specials(246kW @ 5400rpm, 515Nm @ 3800rpm), then 250 more less beasts called the Superbirds and will cost you $60-160,000...........................







http://www.talkclassical.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 O2w53EX/qKfwNNSdJLUb9eh9Dq/DNCMltVbf8QkWVYYo1dirOdT6AACoH2TnJPyplOk1of06D1yv4gVX2PGreWW4uBMOrjiSPXuMe2zkZGe9fhQnJPl4hdKVU2qZYkAifYYUtv2MjZTStfXQYL9XjyQSPy55DGf0fmKi8D4hA2mKGQyJAhZnbPM7DJIGTjXTfR62h1zSRTtIGABYn2WZmJC7bfZ VAS5 J3KFFNsmXbSMTZGdJbfsbbKaWTiF2GVPqqEtnlOcADGSexy3FNWbIs0dopdvq6F2Z ZLDSu/fs7VCV444Ly5imaUMDuTsrnV2V22HbX5UBYS8TukZI2t4yzkhSsx07KWIOUyDgUtzxO6jGprVDkqvZnzuzBRnKcsml4fFo rof0cBLZ 9hFz/jpnCxyRWYZ3Z3M7Ft yCW5/tAACgC447LG4ieBRI4HVqsudRLhSCdAwAMknwFK3Gbjrhb/Vk1lNf544C5xudHjUqW3RporonZUKp 1IwAPwyPfUJ30zXE/eWht095XVj3yfy0B7XjNyZWgFsmtUDn8scYJwN9HOmLXpHPJGsqWoId9CjrcMW3zto5DB3z3VNtMC5uZTtvDEPXSDj4yCvdpaiIxx9ydbJ7y23ykagGrniF1GAzW8bAsqgLMcgswUZynLJ7qLjidxHpL28YDOibTEnLsFG2jfnWY6KcUmknEOfybO8rZG ***/qFqxaGGS/jaOdpG6xmdM9lOrQ42x94AUBsKWiigCiiigCiiigCiiigEopaKASilooBKWiigCvLsACScAbknkKUnFc46WdJXuSLa1XWG9n7sg3HWP/AMgEHA/SkfcBJEN4Lzin0hWUQ2kMh/UGx/eOAR5jNZDiH0qSNkQokY7i2Wb 3yp1ujt7oCtdJIcb9bDDKCf3k2HpVPxHo5cICz2tjKuw7KSwuSSAoBjkABJIHLvqUjB/yI5xkh3fS24l9u5c QbSPguKrjeAnOcnxO9HGLCGAhbiylhzyMN31mf3ZYz NVumxblcXMX/AFIEk cT/wBKttwXjJPlFmLilFxVb/4fGd4 I2x8pDLAf 4mPnTqcEvTvGizDxhlilHwViflUYQJ/wBZ86tE4si2UsA1dbI T2TjT2Rz9F dZC4kni/OwSJ 2jp8yKbTiwPdTaSbfolxKCGOZZi4MuF7KMTp0kcwNj2jUs8chgtpYbVpdTSKy6g3IdXnf90/GsGvEF9KeS5HjU7ScnTLjplFmaVGcyPCEAMZ9oa8b4/WHwqJ0e6SQC0Nrcqwy o6VbtDKkbqDj2cb1g1npxZ6bScs6ZcdOon sfk5VLRiOLsE9zbnHIZf5VPsek1vI0TguZ1gZNHVtksQh8OWVO/61cmF3jvz8qseF3sfb6w4BXAwG37asQCu4PYG9RtI3HTLDiZ02aFJNKKWciNjkqmlQPEZYH4VIXjSjq1EDuGZpXJjbsgtq1KMdojUPl41g4 OxqOxkEA6Th/aVQI3I9YYtuW586sW6QRupXBA7sLICcdYFII5HaE45bVGCdyL7jnGlxpQPraaObBQjsIFwd/2BUx k9u0jhi4jeIKG0Ntu2rYDI2Zd8Vz7i3FxrlmaN0Rjs4ikCYBBHaIxnYd/caf4RxJLhsQZlz90E7c/fjStUbfgbMIQazJ4NvZ9IraMpEmvq4k0g6GJLEgcsZ5A8x3156LwW5unkg1lRF2i c6nfO2fJTWbh4XOP0Euc5z1b95B8PKtb0HsXjSRnRlJZQAwIJVFG D5k0TZE4RjHKZp6KKKsYQooooAooooAooooAopKKAWikooBahw8SiYlVkUsNsZ3qUw2rkt/HrlePKmNSQxUnEhBwyg90anZmHf2RuTjXtnapxUFlPr6GWEa9kpTeMdPUuukfHGu2 rwDMPInfE5zg5x/ OCMH/iEEeyGJm8K4YsCnfVI 7uebHb5bAY5AAAAAACvtb63t1yW1yHnoXOO4DbsjYAYzsABVRxTps4yI4wnm/aP8I2 dZupzLJym8I2E8qopd2CqOZJwKw3SbpkpKpBnsMWLMMAnSVXSvMgZJ7twKzHE LyTHXJIW8M749EGw99U8zZJOrJPiMVaMfMiFXmTJ52mLSSMWPiTkknnny25VFezBYAsPU8hTbuQoUeeajmQ1cy48iTccKUcmz8PxBqDc8MAY40sRjtAe/YmvZnNenk22JG1SSsjlrxe8h/N3U6jw61yv8ACxK/KpB6U3B/Ox21x5y20Rb JApqreQ8iaaNC2WXB4vZt c4fp/WguJE/kcMPnXnHD29m4uYD/zYUlX4xNn WqgmhUz3VPAyXUfC9X5m tZc8lMphc/uTKv409c8Gv41Mj27lFGSyaZEA8coSAPOs41kxOkKc4Jx5AFj8gaufo5Vk4jbhSQrF9QBwGAhkOCO/kKnlEpplp0e4NLc9oYVM41HO5GCQqqCznBB2Bxncitvw/oYoHaBPm7BR/AmokfvqfKnfo3GOHw bTH/AL8g/pWtjFRKRilN5wilh6LoMdpB6QIf/wChY1nuOJLaTL1qrJbybI8cUaMr7nSQgGTjcD7W MHFdCC7e sz0z4mdIsYQHuJttwGEaHm5yMZ549Ce41Td5iLbeCqtriWOQCBm1NggJntA7g471Iwd9q0MXRdXljvJMRXCsGcwYQSAfZkHJm/WGD3b1ZcGtOphjjzqKIqau8hamySYBPPHu9a1Xqd3yG/DTbVmRcxSBuVe6rYJMHI/wBCrIGs0ZZ6lJLAtFFFWICiiigCiiigCiikNALRTM06oNTMFHiTgVRX3SpBtEus J2X 5rXu1VVKzOWPfkZaqLLX8CyaImoN1xaKPYuM A3P VY664pPLsXOPBdh/r1qOwVBlz7v7 HvrmvtWVjxTD7s349nKKzbL8GjvekOoFUXGdsnnWG4k8MQK4I9nWQdOhF2GdiB4KgG5O3ea9XvH19lB79x8 fwx61nryUP7ROOeBjGfHzPmd62Kq9TOSlOWF5GvfZplHZGOSHc8Ts9sXLKxGSrQudJ8CyZGfd8ajQ3EbthLqL94yR/N1AqDfcDR3L53NVU/AGByH WP610sHO2o1k/DJMaj1ZHcQ6OMebHSKq5rOPBP1i31ZwEEyayT4Lms8bWaM5RiPNWwf6V4lvZsgyDrMf8RRJ/iBqeRtReTxsNypA9NuVRyagwcYRTk20fnoaWE/yOF/lqavFLV92S4jPgjQyL8CkZPvYmpyNp6jwT/rxrxdNlm8P9ql3dvaKcLxCJvWKcfNVYH416s GibaOaKTx0l1bbydAflTJXayoryavZ AFd31xjxZcjHjkhRUM8Nj2xdwb9zFgR8AR86nIwVuKd14Xs9xGT Ar39UbOFKyeBRg2c8tufypqRSvZIIPgRg/OpTRVk3hl6xkJJziK4O/lbSn lWnQOQNfQkKBpErbeUEn969dGOi008bXEYyNE8YHeS0DoORzzbwqT0c4VJa30sUoAeK2nY4ORvCcb/vCqRurk3FPkyOpxwzffR3H/8ATrf0kPxmkrUoKy/RS8SHh9mGBJePsgDxJc/4quouKgnARifdWvdrKapbZywyYaO6xb4xyj3x7iYtrd5RgvjEaE41ufZUeJqt6NcK6sGeU655e07Eb776RnkBtt5CvNlwmV5/rV0ytIMiKNcmOFfLI7THvY1ekVoa3Vblsr6eP6NzSaba90 o9GadUZplKS5vEiXVI2PAd59BWOlqMct8G5JNvCJdtGQME53OD5Z2B8wNqtoT2R6Vj B8VmuZXKgJCmyjvdzyBPgBuQPKtii4GPCupRNTjuRo3wdctr6nqiiisxhCkpaKASlpDVZxjjUcAwe0/co5 /wFUssjXHdJ4RaEJTltisssJZVUFmIAHMnYCszxPpWB2YRn9cjb3Dv99Z/iHEpZzlzt3KPZH9/Wo kAFmIAHMnYV5/U9qzse2nhefidvT9mQgt13PoOXFw8h1OxY fd6DuoOld2Pu7/APbz5VT8U6QJFsOfh9s 4 wPNt/1TWR4hxmSUnJwp yCd/Undj6/KqaXsuy577GTqO0K6ltrRrr/AKSqvZj39OXvbv8A3fjWeuuJO57R93cPd/WqCW5Pd8qpp7S7VssWGd8awPlXoadNXUsRRxLb52vMma17k14M5qgtevHtS 4AH5kVoRCIgHm3YjKxcj5F/ur8z86zmAciTbWxwvj4 QHeaZmmB2AwKi3F2znJPoBsAPADuFeHkCjLHGeQ7z6D vKmAEkWeVQpIvfTj3OduQ8P7nv/AApsy1JJGkt/fUZ7Ufdp S/GdKjUfLl8aFVjux9w5f51HBJWyWY7qaa29DV0VFNPEKjAIVtfzxfm5pUHgkjqPgDUh PzkYk6uUc8SQxt89IPzrw8NMNAe7c8h61HQFgvHYWGJbGI cUksR BLL8qveGWkE0QkR7qEPIIkRhHOsjH2gi9nZRuWwMeNV3Dei7Fwsqs0hwRAhAYDxmflCvlux8BXR EcIEREj6S6roQKMRwp9yMefex3by5VztX2hGlcPL9 8/g3tNoHa VwVFl0NnhLtFdLkxsqkdZGQSRvtnG2fjSWXDLuNrqafMjvayRq4JcszaQAcgHkp3IrYRvs2BnbHMc8g958AadtoWfkNuRJrmrta6OG4LLN2XZtTytz4Ka16/qrS26sKsMSEueeViVWBGQRuSMY3xz7q1XDrebTgFFB5sEOrfwyf6U9aWQHPtMO8/299WSCrfHfZ3liw/Qlbaq 7h09RI4wowPiedR1L6ypUae5s7nw25ADl517vb1Ihljv3AczVNN0kb7KAeZOTV7Laq/hcsCumyzmMck/iHFFiGkdp/DuHr5 VYzjXFMK88mp9IzpXGtz3IncOYJPcO4kivV5d8yeZ39ST/UmovRnU1/altwxJA7tIY8/PKE00FMtXY5z SPRepOtmtHWox eXj6HU ilgYrWJXQI5XW6ZLaHftMuTucZxnyq5oorvHECiiloApDS1Wcfv8AqYi2QCdgT3Z7/Oqzkoxcn4FoxcmkiB0g4/1eY4937z3J/c1jmyxLMSSdyTzNI13DqwbmHUe5pVU57/axThkTSXEkbBQSdMsbbAb8mrymreq1Etzi8eB6HT9xp44TWfEiXt6sWARlzkquQNh7TMeSoO9jt79qxHGeljM2I2zj7eCAP mDy/bPaP6vKpHSi3uhHloJQ03blYIxVEBPVQagCMAdo77k1jtArsdn9nRgt01yc3W65ze2HQtuH2rTB266CPTueul0Fs/dGCWP96gmaojRmvG9dg5ZOE3nTkKs7BVBJPzqvjyTWmt50ggOg/l2 19xe/H6x8aAcOi0GNnuPcVi9fvP5ch3 FVRkZ2JJLMdySefiST NQZZ8btn8c1Dnvi408l 6O/zY9/pyqAWUt BtHhj98 yP2R9r1O3rUXrdySSSeZJyT76gPdAVFedn2GwqMkllccSC7Dc VRxrk3c4XwFNwQAb99Ss0B4a8WMhQu2Kkw3Wv2Rn05/Cm1WPB1KWPyFMdWgOQvzJpyCb1vl8RXhpKjvKTVhw3huteulYxw506gMvI33Il 23dnkO/wqs7FFZZaMHJ4R4sbN5mKoBsMszHSiL952Oyj/AEM1r jfAy28BIX7V2y4ZvEWyH2R/wAw7 HhVjwXo7rVeujEUKnVHbA5ye552 2/lyFa5B3ch Fef1vabb2Q9/v vqdjS6BL4p /1/ZEsbGO3TREukHcnmzHvZmO7HzNet QqU8YJ78 GanWdmBuRXG2znLrlnW3xrjwiPZcOzu3Lwq5ijA2FIi0 AAMk4A5k10tPptvJz7rXN8gi7 4f1/yqDxPjCx5RMM/f4L/AHPlVZxXjZJKR7Ly1d5/sKpGkqL9Xj4avz jYo0Tl8Vn4Hri4LMWYknxNRZZ6ZkmrMdJOP8AV5iTd /wT1/W8q19Ppp3zwuTfuur08N0uDRWB66cRAgnYb8sscD5aj8K2FhwQRX9ooJOhZ f3U2B27y0p FYD6MW1XKknJUNKc75KoSO/cksPjXVuAprvZW//XhSH9 Q9bJ79lFexooWnqVcfv8AU8Xqb3qbnOX2 hqqKBRQgKKKWgCqbpPZpJGNag4Jxkcsg8vCrmsv064jPDGphgEueeZAmCdl5g5yf6UYzjk5D9IEzwoTA7Rs8kEepWKnQsMh06huF1aTj9UVqPo8sRMk88zvIIpWtow7F zGF1uxO7MzHv8AZGwxvWE6UrLdArIypIerkGTpjyEYaQ5yOT 0dsqRtWh6E9IBadYtxpjjuGDlsqUiuQoWTUykjRJhWD8gdjVKmscFr4y6vyRouOdGUUSTWkbRyqNWmG4kh1nGrGEwuo JB865zD0vWbAkzIScAXFrBcHJ2AEkXVS53867CekEEUJkkmjd2BOzKcIu didvFuQrhfRi4Q8SilIAR7h2UHu169HpuVrIYE DZXPRQEZazdc/atrgNjPjFchSPQOaqeK9HxsPrKJp7I sW72mw2x1mjq3O3MtXbJLQPF2G0MSCpHMjvG4OK4r9KBktb4PBM0ZlTMgR2QF0OksQNjkaefhU5YXJVTdHbqMa oZ0 /FpmQjx1Rlhj1qFcyKCAr6tt yylT3qQfx8682nSSZDrKozE7uqmKT3yW5Rj7zVynTVJdriPV4dbFDdKPRh1Uw/jY0yWMzcPmocq1vIIuFzblIkz3x3csTZ/6d1HpHp1h9amz9EY5okWO5nVFzoV7dJwueY6y0Z9vWo6g5YyV7QYraTdAZyxWKW2mI ykyrJ745NLCoFz0RuIlczwzREDsjqHdXO 2tcheQ38/KowTkzokNHW04Yu7v8ACvJhoC1ueByJbJeGa3KPjCLOplGe4x88jvAziqnrK8GGr3gHDQE typ1g19XBF/x5u7P/LXIz48qpZNQWWXhBzeEe FcJACSzoza/wAxbr cnP3j9yLz7 6uicF4IVYXFxpeYDCKoxHAvckS92B3164DwUxFp5m6y5k9t 5R9xB9lRy251civM63XSse2L498L0/s9Fo9Eq1ukvfr74HVNes9w502D3DnVlZW2NzzrmV1ucsI3LJKKyxyztsbnc1NRaRVpbq5SFOskIAHzxXYp06ijnTm5MfwFBZjgDcms1xjjBk7K7IO7vbzP8Aas70h6auy9aLeVrcH21AVPUZ3k9cY8K9K5ddS7rp1Z5DBGRUavvcKKi0n WbGihVJuTkm1/B7aTmaYeWmtRJCgEk8gOdargnRlgNbntnl r6efn8PGsWk0U7pYXTzNvWa2vTR56 COe9KuLm3/Ijadlz/wBNTnB/bOD6etYbc7nfeu58e jtbrGpiCvJhz37s HlVC30MS/YuQP2lz BFeppohTHbE8jqL7L5bpsyXQbipguhIMHsYAYkKdgd/hXfOgvD3jttcn52dmmkJ55c7enZxtWY6I/RVFbuJbh1nK4KrowoI5E5Jz6V0kVlnPKwYIx5yFLRRWMyBRRRQBVT0jsOtiwUL430g4Jxvt3E7cjz3FW1BoQ1k49xTgtrNI0qTPbsTuvVZUEAAjBA07jJ35k1VQ9CpNRK31tMCDgMgib JMmutcd4D1qsYnEUp3DFA6k DLkZHoQa4/x7pLd2MrQ3dpby4ONcTOqnw5hsHyIFVdUJctBXXQ4T4Gr3o1dwqy/UBJE2C3UNHMjYOclGUMD5isxcWVnnEkc1o2cfpEAPMdl9ZztnbHdWhtenlmxB0XFq33oJAy58wCNQ9VPpWgtukpn/Ji4tL1cfmrpBFMffpx4fYNO6/xZPfv/ANR9/YicM6QXCRgJOs23MgqW8yFLKD5kr6CufdLDdzzG5mhcDGAVxIigfrplc7/6xXRLjgFkWybW64fJz127dZCT yM7fuCo79GLv2rO t7kjucdVLjwx3H3iocbI v8fslSpl6fyckVweRyfX/Rr2G8d/kfj/fNbfjME8efr/C2x3yKmseute1/3BVQllYTfmp2hJ y2GX0w nT/wCoajvcfMmi3dZ Vp /UoGA8fiufwP9KRAVOpTpPiNSn4ha1EnQuQqWjngde7Lsn MKn8xqsn6KXijV9Vd1 9Eqyr8Yi9XjKMujKOEo9UO23SS8UaRdSOPuu6zL/BMWHwFWth07uYcDq4wo7oxLbZ90DxofTSR5VmbKcROetQMRkGOTs8/JlwD6ip819BlXjtzGQ6sdLMVChlJGAdLZww5DmKtknasZydg4arXaL9atoizjOiYQy49D1aOT6t6E1T8e4FwiIqLiI2xYldSvOi6h3YxIinG4ywrdcBMUiI6tnIGeRGPskZH3cHIrPfSbwqJeG3BZ8kdpc7YYMugDnzO3nk1GTDlmRboBZzgmz4gCe5X6qX3fkGLD3rVvw7o40dyNSgx20KJBgg5Zt5JCBuGznPqK570RshLKMEay8USFlB0NK NY3IJVEcjb2tNd4HD0twmhcKpA3cjPm5wS7HG5OSTWG hXR2t4M9V7pllLJSMteKl9KLqSKGS5W3V1VS NRBZV9sK4UEEDftKeWMb5EPgt7FcRwXCEhZMEq3NMllwSNiNSMM Veb1HZVtXKeUeg03aVdvwtYZZ2Fp3n/arRExXieZIlLE7DvG /gKylp0yaWSVUiComw1HLE6sZIGwGx2ya2q6I0xbfhyyspytkkvHhGp4hfpAhdjvjYeP9h51hOITvcyapCpbnHC5wv6rSL3 ITkOZ35PcQu3fXKQZDGurTlRnTg7A9yA6iP2fOsM90QTMrs2 XD41jxfKgasZ9nHdzrp6GpWJWyXHgv9nN19rhJ0xfPi/wDX08yk6UtdLcf YkZj3ZPZA7wFGyj058 uicCsnkWJAcKkaaz3eyNj45wNvU1W3/CzxL6sgYCTXpZueU0M duZwp Vda4JwVYgBjlyH4sfFj8tq2dRp3ZOPPCz/Jr6XVd1CSS5eP4ZH6P9H0j7ZGWPeeZ/sPKtPDDXqCGpaJWSMYwW2KwjFKUpvdJ5Z5jip0LS0UIDFFFFAFFFFAFLSUtAFFFFAIa4x9KnRq4Ess6o0kEm5KgnQSNwwG4Gd88q7PTUlWi8MrJZPjqThxB8R5eFR3ibwJHnvX090h6FWdzlnhCOftxdhs J20sfUGueca jCZMm3lWUfdcaH O6sfhVtqZXLRzbhfSi7tto5nVfuk6k9NL5UD0ArR2v0hK PrVsj/rx5jb4HIJ94qv4pwaaE4ngZPNl7PuYbH41VyWCHlt6UxJdCr2vqjbdGemN7JefV4J2ETlzEJhr2ALBCckDYEbeFaTiEKzZ u8Jhl8ZYMK/fvle0fjXMOjrfVrqCcnKRvlsAkhSCrbDnsTtW54VxGHSVhnVj1itGAwU6dQDgxnSQCgUdoE5J5865mru1FdmY9MLqvHPmjcorqnHnr9T0OjPDM5hu7qyf7rZZc/An4mnR0Tvshre s7wjkJAqye47sD7xTsc86oquiu2pVw69ZrVo5O7CAZeLHeQCdyMV7uLaJjMggEbBJOrZXb20ijftJgAH8oMYznSeVYP whnFkPumv6ZlWmmlmEiFdnisQK3HD5nXxR/rKY8kk61QPcKop7zh7ELPapC361vJC2fWB1UfwVL6CdNZFDR3V20fs9UykkHnqVguR4YyPGt7H0gMo0ie1uAfsyqmT7gQflXV7leDx9zTeoa ZZ xnOjl5Ei6beVnQYwq3EcugZzj8oImCnwLHyxUHpjb3N3hBOixA6ijxzx6mHItIBJGcdw1AfAVpLvh9qe1LwkA/ftZNDeuBp/wARqvu7Oxb2b67tGx miLBccu2ox4c2o65rowra34fhmQ6PcIu43zHHr3Qo8MsdwiyxSB42fqmJVSRpOwwHJrqsnGWu11wnTIOzNC/twt3q0fM R5HmKxj9Gbx8NBeWd B4lOt92eR/eFVd8ZIf/vrOWLTnEjIJkGeeJO0VHkCBVZSnHrH8e0XUIS6Sx9fbN90y6QxQWRgyusRnUq47Ib7wHs6j2QOZJ7wGxC jCyX6jCGGSqL/ADtJL68pB8aw91ZpLEoUW8sSnVhdUQyebMYn06sbZbetN0X49LbI0ZtJXMjjq1gjZ0RI4kiVS5bbAQZzk7576rG2M3t/0WdE61u8PRl30nv11tCu2GDP4nsKFyf3TWF6MXHYllPIt AJ/wDdVpfPPcGbsxidly0SOrGNcaV6xgdKnfvIPPaqeG0MKpalgxLl5Wj3AjBGSD66Vz4k88VzrK3ZZOPjJpfZHYqtjXXXP/GMn930QvGY7qQqIIuS6jKxUIoZssAx2XJXBJx2VArzaWYOSAApCnA3Ht6W37xoIFVd/Ck7iJrrRMnZ6jTJ1AbuRGGcOM6TkcxzrotjYwogBDARxOzknHZjwc4xtltXwrtQ2x4XQ87OTk8vqzN/RqzC4tlx9sqPPSkik/DNd3ghriP0R2Ze9gJBBjjkmb95Sg9N5vlXekWknwi0F1BFpykpaxmQKKKKAKKKKAKKKKAKKKKAKKKKAK8sK9UUBElhqFPbeVW5FeWSrZIMzcW2RuMjwNZbinQy0lyTCEPjH2PkOyfeK6RJbA1Bn4fVlIq0cb4j9HLDJhmB/VkGP5l/ NZXifQ dMmS3Yj7yDWPXKZI94Fd9nsCKhvakVbhldvkcFsEuIt4J5UA7g5Kg7fZO3f4VNt k15G t1jmOCCWBRjkafsELnAAyVJwK65ecLjc5eNWPjjtD0Ybiqybo7F9nI8jpcfzgn4EVinpqZ/NEsrbI9GcJlgbBGk7 QpDayqNj/C3yIrsl10XU8kjb0LRH/3gn4VR33Q/npDr6qrD3aCW KisvdrzKb5eRgLXjF1DjRLIgH3WZPkuAfeDV5a/SDdrs79YPCWKOQfxKEb8aS 4FKhwRn5H E4PyqmurEr7SlfUEVRxaJ3J9UahOmttL ftEVu54HeNh6aht/FWk4H0rJwsHEgQduqvFBB8hJkZ8NmPpXJXg8/6/jTchI5Du/3optcMbF4HfobS3LiSay6mQ85Ldjob1C4yPUGs19InBbiV4o7aP8A8nDEcOXAGpiWlZwTqzsvd/lzThnSS6tj RmePyByv8B7Pyqz4h0uvr4CGWc9WSMoiqisRyyFG/v2onFvgjbJdWOWV 1serhCyuxBZcbHHIHyGT8TWn4xdZ1xjHWvZvI7Lj2mBKRjwRRGuANu2e8nOTe/jhxFDgnI6xx/gU9/mfdyznpXQi/tSAs2kSAgxs7YV0x2VOdgRyx3gVk2QTeOvvxEpzaSfQgdDejjzFOIToY2VTpLAYlMenTMc74UbE9 lcHOakdMLspbFP0l3gIO9LVMZZv2z4 Na/j3SS2jGlpElO5EELB sYnI61wAFQHJ0jGc9/I85e2n4jfdUGzcTY6xgMrbwLzx4AA7DvJ86KHGWV6s3n0JcLIimvWz VYRR5/4cWct73LD9wV0 onCuHx28MdvEumONQijyUYHqfE1LrC3l5M6WEFFFFQSFFFFAFFFFAFFFFAFFFFAFFFFAFFFFAFFFFAFIVpaKAbaIGmJLMHuqXRU5BUTcMFQJ FnwrTV5K1KkyMGNm4cfCoj2ZrctAD3VHksAaspldpiJLY8iPjVfNweM/owM8yo0k 9cVvJeFVFk4QfCrbkRg5xddELZv0YHoFHzxq dVVx9H8J5bfx/wBXNdVbhJ8K8/8AhHlU8DBxa5 jbJ7MuB ySfxqJd9AJEH5KTJ7w22fQjlXdV4L5U4vAR3iq4iTyfMN7weaE/lImUeOMr8RtUvhnFGQacqy DHFfTcfR2LvXNTbPgdvGdSQRhvEIufjiqp7egccnBeA9G7 8IEFuIUOAZpAQoHiMjtn9nNdn6E9DoeHRFI8vK5zLM3tyHu/ZUZ2Xu9STWkopKbl1JjFIWikoqhYWikooBaKSigFopKKAWikooBaKSigFooooApKKKAKWiigCiiigCiiigCiiigCiiigCkxRRQCaRRpHhSUUAukUaaKKAXFLRRQBRRRQCUUtFAFFFFAJS0UUAUUUUAlLRRQCUUUUB//Z


----------



## Dan Ante

They are battle tanks not cars........:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

That's a beauty, but looks like what in America was known as a Torino (this one 1971):


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Florestan said:


> That's a beauty, but looks like what in America was known as a Torino (this one 1971):


Similar but different- definately the styling of the Torino was taken as a starting point but has a different architecture, based on the previous model Falcon with a much shorter wheelbase particularly in the front end. Note this car was also the Mad Max car from the Movie- with a different fibreglass nose treatment added.


----------



## hpowders

OP: Dreaming about music.


----------



## Pugg

Dan Ante said:


> They are battle tanks not cars........:lol:


Every time I see this post I juts have to laugh.


----------



## doctorjohn

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Records & Hi Fi, Playing Guitars, Smoking Erinmore Flake and posting on STI..................


I smoke Erinmore flake too!!

and cuban cigars


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Good Man, smokin the good stuff............


----------



## jurianbai

Photography. And talking about collectibles, I am avid fans on collecting gunpla.


----------



## Dan Ante

jurianbai said:


> Photography. And talking about collectibles, I am avid fans on collecting gunpla.


Perhaps some one will buy you some for you 6th birthday if you are good


----------



## Sandra

My mum is chinese so she's taught me a few typical dishes cause she's a really good cook (even though she's a waiter haha).

Personally, i prefer baking  i read and draw quite a bit, im really into archery too but nothing compares to a a couple of hours with some coffee and good music !! ;D


----------



## pcnog11

Torkelburger said:


> What other hobbies do you have besides music?
> 
> I enjoy typical things like reading and old movies. I also enjoy cooking. My favorite thing to cook is Pad Thai. I like a lot of Asian cuisine not only because of ingredients and flavor but because it is a lot of one pot cooking (I like to use my wok a lot).
> 
> I also enjoy traveling although I haven't traveled in many years. While I've only been outside the United States once (I went to Mexico in 2010), I've been in almost all lower 48 states.
> 
> One of my favorite pastimes is playing backgammon. I am an avid backgammon player. I play a live game once a week with one of the highest rated players in the US. I'm also a member of my local club (I live in a large city) and play in a monthly tournament. I went to the state championships a few years ago. I collect antique sets as well as collect professional tournament boards as well. I play on the internet and also have a computer program that analyzes my games for study. Give me complex checker positions and aggressive cube action and I'm there. I love the game.
> 
> What do you like to do in your spare time besides music?


I am an audiophile. I like watching movie, traveling, cars, and fine wine. Not much of sport fan but like riding my bike.

Knowing classical music and have a nice system to play them changed my life. It is one of those hobbies that pull you into it and you will never look back - life will never be the same. I consider myself a people person, but sometimes I rather be alone and listen then talking to people.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pcnog11 said:


> I am an audiophile. I like watching movie, traveling, cars, and fine wine. Not much of sport fan *but like riding my bike*.


Bike: bicycle or motorcycle?


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> I love logic problems. They're so much fun!


Yeah. That's logical.


----------



## Vaneyes

This just in on pot hobby. Not mine.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry..._58f4ec07e4b0b9e9848d6297?section=us_politics


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> This just in on pot hobby. Not mine.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry..._58f4ec07e4b0b9e9848d6297?section=us_politics


Death by marijuana is far more likely attributable to doing something deadly stupid while high.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> This just in on pot hobby. Not mine.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry..._58f4ec07e4b0b9e9848d6297?section=us_politics


Me neither, just like smoking and heavy drinking.


----------



## JeffD

In addition to great music, I am into great coffee, great cigars, great bourbon, great books, great friends. In no particular order.

Also, I have a large abacus collection.


----------



## Dan Ante

JeffD said:


> In addition to great music, I am into great coffee, great cigars, great bourbon, great books, great friends. In no particular order


Great balls of fire


----------



## Pugg

JeffD said:


> In addition to great music, I am into great coffee, great cigars, great bourbon, great books, great friends. In no particular order.
> 
> Also, I have a large abacus collection.


I can do without the cigars and the bourbon.


----------



## JeffD

Pugg said:


> I can do without the cigars and the bourbon.


Me too I suppose.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

I spent a lot of time thinking about this, and I realized I don't really have any other hobbies. Any suggestions? I'll describe myself to help people decide.

I couldn't think of any details to describe myself.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Richard Macduff said:


> I spent a lot of time thinking about this, and I realized I don't really have any other hobbies. Any suggestions? I'll describe myself to help people decide.
> 
> I couldn't think of any details to describe myself.


Could avoiding other hobbies be considered a hobby?


----------



## Bettina

Richard Macduff said:


> I spent a lot of time thinking about this, and I realized I don't really have any other hobbies. Any suggestions? I'll describe myself to help people decide.
> 
> I couldn't think of any details to describe myself.


Watching detective shows, maybe? Based on your username.


----------



## hpowders

OP: I cannot discuss that here. Family website.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> OP: I cannot discuss that here. Family website.


What do you mean? It's perfectly acceptable to post about practicing Bach's solo organ works!


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> OP: I cannot discuss that here. Family website.


Careful the authorities don't get a warrant and confiscate your computer.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> What do you mean? It's perfectly acceptable to post about practicing Bach's solo organ works!


Yes. Bach's solo organ works really do sock it to me.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Careful the authorities don't get a warrant and confiscate your computer.


I need a replacement anyway. So tired of turning the crank to "unsleep" it!

I hear Apple is beginning to make computers? I thought they only did smart phones.


----------



## dillonp2020

I love many things in life. Music is amongst the tops. Also at the top are skiing, reading, learning, traveling, and looking at old maps.


----------



## laurie

hpowders said:


> Yes. Bach's solo organ works really do sock it to me.


_Still_ talking about your sock-butt? :lol:


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> _Still_ talking about your sock-butt? :lol:


No. That was during another time. I've moved forward.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> No. That was during another time. I've moved forward.


At the end of the day, you go into your bedroom and look for a clean sock.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> At the end of the day, you go into your bedroom and look for a clean sock.


At the end of the day, 24 more hours of inevitible decay.


----------



## laurie

Bettina said:


> At the end of the day, you go into your bedroom and look for a clean sock.


omg, Bettina - I just sprayed my screen with diet pepsi ..... there needs to be a spit-take smilie here!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## laurie

hpowders said:


> No. That was during another time. I've moved forward.


That's very mature of you, & I respect your decision to move on.
 (but who will I talk to about sock-butts now?  It's just so darn fun to say ... _sock-butt, sock-butt, sock-butt_ .... !)


----------



## Xaltotun

It's time I answered this old thread...

Books. Collecting and reading. Literature, art & film history, philosophy, theology, poetry, literary criticism. Western, canonized classics. 

Films. Collecting DVDs and watching. Canonized classics. 

Role playing games. With pen & paper & dice, no computer. Also collecting plastic miniatures for them, knights & dragons & princesses & what have you.

Nature. Short trips to the nearby woods with minimal equipment, observing & classifying plants & animals there.


----------



## Sonata

Bettina said:


> What do you mean? It's perfectly acceptable to post about practicing Bach's solo organ works!


Wouldn't that hobby be categorized under "music though?


----------



## Annied

I'm a booklover first and foremost, but I like working with my hands, so when I found a bookbinding class in my area many years ago, it was a match made in heaven. 

I enjoy restoring antiquarian books and have amassed a small collection. I also have a charity project and a local shop sells my blank notebooks. Cats being another love of mine, I give the profits to a small local cat rescue charity.


----------



## Pugg

Annied said:


> I'm a booklover first and foremost, but I like working with my hands, so when I found a bookbinding class in my area many years ago, it was a match made in heaven.
> 
> I enjoy restoring antiquarian books and have amassed a small collection. I also have a charity project and a local shop sells my blank notebooks. Cats being another love of mine, I give the profits to a small local cat rescue charity.


I do have a great uncle who doing that also, very nice to see the end result at the end.


----------



## Annied

It's enabled me to buy books I wouldn't have been able to afford had they been in good condition. The ones that interest me most seem to be the ones that everyone else wants too! But I think the most satisfaction comes from hoping that a 300 year old book that was in pieces and possibly narrowly missed being thrown into the bin, will now still be around and treasured in another 300 years.


----------



## Pugg

Annied said:


> It's enabled me to buy books I wouldn't have been able to afford had they been in good condition. The ones that interest me most seem to be the ones that everyone else wants too! But I think the most satisfaction comes from hoping that a 300 year old book that was in pieces and possibly narrowly missed being thrown into the bin, will now still be around and treasured in another 300 years.


Fantastic, as I said above I know someone, he's doing musical scores the most.


----------



## Annied

There are a surprising number of us around! Sadly, it's the professionals who are becoming rarer.


----------



## Melinda

My hobby is French! I study french language, watch french movies, listen to french music, spend time with french ppl


----------



## Annied

Melinda said:


> My hobby is French! I study french language, watch french movies, listen to french music, spend time with french ppl


I do much the same with German.

I'm also attempting to try and pull back at least some of my French comprehension and find that if I watch a programme with the French subtitles on, I can still follow it reasonably well. My biggest problem is finding interesting programmes though, French Free to Air channels are few and far between unfortunately.


----------



## Pugg

Melinda said:


> My hobby is French! I study french language, watch french movies, listen to french music, spend time with french ppl


And your native language is completely different?


----------



## JeffD

Xaltotun said:


> Books. Collecting and reading. Literature, art & film history, philosophy, theology, poetry, literary criticism. Western, canonized classics. .


I am with you on this. With the caveat that I have no formal training in any of it. My education was technical, narrowly technical. Excellent in math and science and engineering, not so much in anything else.

The result is I am entirely self taught, reading what interests me without an approved syllabus and no goal or program.

Well except for the lit. crit. stuff. I have tried, but the most literary criticism has ever done for me is point out authors I should try.

Music the same. I listen to what interests me without informed direction.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Annied said:


> *I do much the same with German.*
> 
> I'm also attempting to try and pull back at least some of my French comprehension and find that if I watch a programme with the French subtitles on, I can still follow it reasonably well. My biggest problem is finding interesting programmes though, French Free to Air channels are few and far between unfortunately.


You should come to Hamburg some day


----------



## Annied

SiegendesLicht said:


> You should come to Hamburg some day


I would like to, the only time I spent there was a quick turnaround at the airport many years ago. I spend about 3 months a year in Germany, but I'm based in a village on the German/Austrian border, so I'm almost as far away from Hamburg when I'm there as I am in the UK. If I ever become tired of exploring the local area, I might try some of the DB mini break offers and go further afield though. They seem like pretty good deals and Hamburg would definitely be on the list.

Servus!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Annied said:


> I would like to, the only time I spent there was a quick turnaround at the airport many years ago. I spend about 3 months a year in Germany, but I'm based in a village on the German/Austrian border, so I'm almost as far away from Hamburg when I'm there as I am in the UK.* If I ever become tired of exploring the local area*, I might try some of the DB mini break offers and go further afield though. They seem like pretty good deals and Hamburg would definitely be on the list.
> 
> Servus!


Moin!

There is so much to explore in Bavaria, so I won't expect you anytime soon.  What village are you based in, if I may ask?


----------



## Annied

Oberaudorf. It's a little gem of a village.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ I have looked it up and it looks nice indeed (but then just about any place in the Alps looks great to me). My own visits to Bavaria have so far been limited to the area of Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Oberammergau - Füssen: the mountains, the castles, the Wagnerian flair and sheer grandeur of nature. Really, so much in that part of the world to explore!


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> That's very mature of you, & I respect your decision to move on.
> (but who will I talk to about sock-butts now?  It's just so darn fun to say ... _sock-butt, sock-butt, sock-butt_ .... !)


Sometimes, after a couple of pieces of rumcake, I've been known to regress......:lol:


----------



## Suwannee Tim

Shooting. I'll bet I'm the only active shooter on this forum. Big rifles mainly, 308 and 338s, I shoot them lying on my belly or standing up, no bench rest for me. Also black rifles, the ones people love to hate, the "assault weapons". I have shot all my life which has diminished my ability to hear, a very unfortunate thing and one I would not let happen again if I were given a second chance. I ride bicycles, paddle canoes and walk in the woods with my wife. Some wilderness canoeing. I used to follow politics closely but I have given that up in the last month.


----------



## Dan Ante

Suwannee Tim said:


> Shooting. I'll bet I'm the only active shooter on this forum. Big rifles mainly, 308 and 338s, I shoot them lying on my belly or standing up, no bench rest for me. Also black rifles, the ones people love to hate, the "assault weapons". I have shot all my life which has diminished my ability to hear, a very unfortunate thing and one I would not let happen again if I were given a second chance


I do hope it is target shooting...


----------



## Pugg

Suwannee Tim said:


> Shooting. I'll bet I'm the only active shooter on this forum. Big rifles mainly, 308 and 338s, I shoot them lying on my belly or standing up, no bench rest for me. Also black rifles, the ones people love to hate, the "assault weapons". I have shot all my life which has diminished my ability to hear, a very unfortunate thing and one I would not let happen again if I were given a second chance. I ride bicycles, paddle canoes and walk in the woods with my wife. Some wilderness canoeing. I used to follow politics closely but I have given that up in the last month.


Horrendous hobby.


----------



## Annied

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ I have looked it up and it looks nice indeed (but then just about any place in the Alps looks great to me). My own visits to Bavaria have so far been limited to the area of Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Oberammergau - Füssen: the mountains, the castles, the Wagnerian flair and sheer grandeur of nature. Really, so much in that part of the world to explore!


I love it there. I won't drive in Germany as I'm too used to British roads and driving on the left, but I do have a small electric bike which means I can get around locally. I like going on the cycle path down to Kufstein, you have the river directly on your right and a backdrop of mountains ahead of you all the way there; it doesn't get much better than that. (The pic doesn't do the milky turquoise/green colour of the Inn justice, but you get the idea.)









To go further afield, I use the train. Munich, Salzburg and Innsbruck are all within relatively easy reach.

I can definitely recommend it next time you're in Bavaria.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Now that we are swapping Bavarian pictures, here is one of mine, taken in January of this year:









The Zugspitze, Germany's highest mountain, in the vicinity of Garmisch-Partenkirchen. Another very beautiful region of Bavaria and definitely recommended. I am planning to come there in summer one day, so I can hike up that mountain. And then of course, there is Füssen/Schwangau with King Ludwig's castles that are to me, as a Wagner fanatic, especially dear.


----------



## Annied

Fabulous! Good luck climbing it though - you're on your own there!

It's the Zahmer Kaiser and the Wilder Kaiser that dominate the area where I'm based, but they're in Austria. They tend to turn up in the background of every picture you take whether you want them to or not!

You'll have to take in Chiemsee if you like Ludwig's castles. There's one on the Herreninsel there.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Now that we are swapping Bavarian pictures, here is one of mine, taken in January of this year:
> 
> View attachment 94634
> 
> 
> The Zugspitze, Germany's highest mountain, in the vicinity of Garmisch-Partenkirchen. Another very beautiful region of Bavaria and definitely recommended. I am planning to come there in summer one day, so I can hike up that mountain. And then of course, there is Füssen/Schwangau with King Ludwig's castles that are to me, as a Wagner fanatic, especially dear.


Reminds me of the Canadian Rockies near Lake Louise.

Beautiful!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Annied said:


> You'll have to take in Chiemsee if you like Ludwig's castles. There's one on the Herreninsel there.


Yes, and there there is Allgäu to the West and Berchtesgadener Land to the east and, and, and.... So many treasures, so little time.


----------



## Annied

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes, and there there is Allgäu to the West and Berchtesgadener Land to the east and, and, and.... So many treasures, so little time.


If you get to Berchtesgadener Land, I can recommend a trip down the salt mines on a day off from castles. Not only is it great fun, but very informative too.

I wanted to go tandem paragliding during my last trip to the village (we even have a Flying School there), but I was thwarted by the weather. One way of checking out the lie of the land!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sometimes I wonder if my searching and buying music CDs online is more of a hobby than my listening to music.


----------



## Klassik

Florestan said:


> Sometimes I wonder if my searching and buying music CDs online is more of a hobby than my listening to music.


I can understand that sentiment. I've purchased a number of CDs recently (I need to post these on the Recent Purchases thread) from B&M stores in town. It'll probably take me weeks, if not months, to listen to everything I've brought in just the last 2-3 weeks. I already had some new CDs that I have not even listened to yet!

I guess it's not a big deal if you have the space and money for the CDs, but perhaps its worthwhile to question your hobbies to make sure they're really what you want to do or if you're just doing things out of habit (like checking out new CDs). Sometimes I have to have reality checks with myself every now and then (not just with music, but with other hobbies too like audio equipment). I want to make sure my hobby sticks to listening to the music I like and does not become too much about hunting down obscure CDs that I may not even listen to that frequently. There's a couple more CD stores I may check in in the next week or two, but after that I'll probably stop the CD buying splurge for a while.


----------



## Xaltotun

Florestan said:


> Sometimes I wonder if my searching and buying music CDs online is more of a hobby than my listening to music.


I destroyed a good number of shoes as a young man, hanging out in CD shops. Why? Because they had these shelves, full to the brim, so that even the shelves near the floor were full. I had to check out all the discs, including the ones on the floor. That was only possible by crouching and standing on my toes. And that put many a pair of perfectly fine shoes to such a bent position, that the soles eventually snapped right in the middle - always broken in the same way, same spot!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Klassik said:


> I can understand that sentiment. I've purchased a number of CDs recently (I need to post these on the Recent Purchases thread) from B&M stores in town. It'll probably take me weeks, if not months, to listen to everything I've brought in just the last 2-3 weeks. I already had some new CDs that I have not even listened to yet!
> 
> I guess it's not a big deal if you have the space and money for the CDs, but perhaps its worthwhile to question your hobbies to make sure they're really what you want to do or if you're just doing things out of habit (like checking out new CDs). Sometimes I have to have reality checks with myself every now and then (not just with music, but with other hobbies too like audio equipment). I want to make sure my hobby sticks to listening to the music I like and does not become too much about hunting down obscure CDs that I may not even listen to that frequently. There's a couple more CD stores I may check in in the next week or two, but after that I'll probably stop the CD buying splurge for a while.


But if the shopping and buying of the stuff is that fulfilling, then it is a pastime in and of itself. BTW, I keep telling myself that I am going to stop buying so many CDs and then the next thing I know I am caught up in a flurry of search and buy, with several or more on order.


----------



## Klassik

Florestan said:


> But if the shopping and buying of the stuff is that fulfilling, then it is a pastime in and of itself


It certainly can be for some. For others, it's a routine that some are stuck in that isn't particularly fun or fulfilling. To each their own though! I do like looking at CDs and buying ones I'll enjoy for years to come. Buying CDs that I may listen to once or twice just for the sake of buying isn't so fun though. Sometimes it can be fun to go to a B&M CD store and buy some music that you've never heard of before. It may turn out great, but it may not. I took a gamble like that this week and it turned out to be a winner! I'll write a post about that on the Latest Purchases thread soon.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I enjoy reading, cooking and baking (mostly international foods, my focus lately has been Japan), figure skating (I adore it. Its one of the best things that's ever happened to me), I love DIY and home improvement projects, I love beauty stuff (ie: makeup, hair stuff, face masks.....), I adore documentaries, and learning about Ancient Egypt. I dont think most people can really understand just how deep my love for Ancient Egypt runs.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

SarahNorthman said:


> I enjoy reading, cooking and baking (mostly international foods, my focus lately has been Japan), figure skating (I adore it. Its one of the best things that's ever happened to me), I love DIY and home improvement projects, I love beauty stuff (ie: makeup, hair stuff, face masks.....), I adore documentaries, and learning about Ancient Egypt. I dont think most people can really understand just how deep my love for Ancient Egypt runs.


By any chance are you a fan of 'Yuri on Ice'?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

My main hobby is drawing. I also enjoy reading, writing, drinking milk tea, looking at owls, voice acting, and getting eight hours of sleep.


----------



## JeffD

Suwannee Tim said:


> I'll bet I'm the only active shooter on this forum.


Don't be so sure.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Abraham Lincoln said:


> By any chance are you a fan of 'Yuri on Ice'?


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! You have no idea at the extent of my obsession with it.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

I've been studying Italian for about 6 months now, and I'm finally competent enough to comprehend operas with the help of a dictionary. That's what I'm doing now - going through the most famous Italian operas and learning from them.

The only thing I worry about is that the language is pretty outdated for some of the operas. For example, they often remove the final vowel of verbs and contract various words in ways I haven't seen in modern Italian. I'll just have to be aware not to copy their language word-for-word.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Can't remember if I've posted on here. In case I haven't....I'm an avid reader. I've been a book worm since I was a kid. I like to dabble with cooking. I write. Or I used to. I have to get back to that. And I run. I took up running two years ago to lose weight and it has become an obsession. I'm very much into health and fitness now. And that's it, really.


----------



## danj

I suppose software development -- specifically for the web. Although I'm starting to get into C# with application programming. There is a lot to learn in this field as it's ever-changing but my change from from both often levels each other out.

(wait, hobby as in amateur? I get paid for software dev, heh.)

Oh, soccer, I suppose. I like watch soccer when I can but with all the time in the day -- it doesn't get the most limelight.

I also have four dogs which feels like a full-time job sometimes but that's okay.


----------



## SixFootScowl

danj said:


> I also have four dogs which feels like a full-time job sometimes but that's okay.


Better four dogs than any cats. 

Seriously, I think two dogs would be quite a handful. I am pretty happy with the one dog, but would consider two so long as someone else is around to take care of them.


----------



## danj

Florestan said:


> Better four dogs than any cats.
> 
> Seriously, I think two dogs would be quite a handful. I am pretty happy with the one dog, but would consider two so long as someone else is around to take care of them.


My SO helps me take care of them. Luckily, they do a lot of things together so it's not like 4 separate actions of each dog doing something.


----------



## SixFootScowl

danj said:


> My SO helps me take care of them. Luckily, they do a lot of things together so it's not like 4 separate actions of each dog doing something.


If they all get along well and are well behaved it is much easier, but dogs are like children, they will see how much they can get away with and they will train their owners if possible, which is usually the case. My son is a great dog trainer and I am a bad influence. The dog always follows me into the kitchen knowing that often I drop crackers and such or just give in an provide her with snacks.


----------



## danj

Florestan said:


> If they all get along well and are well behaved it is much easier, but dogs are like children, they will see how much they can get away with and they will train their owners if possible, which is usually the case. My son is a great dog trainer and I am a bad influence. The dog always follows me into the kitchen knowing that often I drop crackers and such or just give in an provide her with snacks.


That is true. And yes, for most part, they are all well-behaved (iron fist, etc, etc) and get along well. Our Shih-Tzu and Boxer Lab are both 1yr and 5month old so they are testing our limits at times -- more boxer than anyone.

At any rate, all of our dogs sleep like 75% of their day away anyway and the rest is spent either playing, walking or looking at what we're doing and see if it involves food.


----------



## Crystal

I enjoy playing Chinese chess, drawing and reading.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Crystal said:


> I enjoy playing Chinese chess, drawing and reading.


Sounds good, but I have not heard of Chinese chess. But I suspect it is more than just having Chinese characters for the pieces in a regular chess game. I have heard of and played Chinese checkers though.


----------



## senza sordino

I've just built another model. This is a 1930s DC3. 1/72 scale. Five months off and on building and painting this model. The painting took months, the building and gluing a couple of weeks. The paint took a long time because my first paint job wasn't shiny enough, I wanted a real metallic look. I started again, so overall, the wings have about seven coats of paint. I'm happy with this result. I could keep tinkering with it, but I don't want to be an obsessive perfectionist.


----------



## Dan Ante

senza sordino said:


> I've just built another model. This is a 1930s DC3. 1/72 scale. Five months off and on building and painting this model. The painting took months, the building and gluing a couple of weeks. The paint took a long time because my first paint job wasn't shiny enough, I wanted a real metallic look. I started again, so overall, the wings have about seven coats of paint. I'm happy with this result. I could keep tinkering with it, but I don't want to be an obsessive perfectionist.


That is impressive senza I assume scratch built.


----------



## senza sordino

Dan Ante said:


> That is impressive senza I assume scratch built.


Thanks. From scratch? Depends on what you mean? I built this model from a plastic model that was in about a 70 pieces. I did not mould my own plastic pieces. It's a kit I built. I did all the painting. Here are two early photos, taken last March. The plane without wings, and then with wings.

















As an aside, you can just see a few CDs in the second photo, Grieg and Sibelius. I do my modelling and listen to classical music.


----------



## Dan Ante

senza sordino said:


> Thanks. From scratch? Depends on what you mean? I built this model from a plastic model that was in about a 70 pieces. I did not mould my own plastic pieces. It's a kit I built. I did all the painting. Here are two early photos, taken last March. The plane without wings, and then with wings.
> As an aside, you can just see a few CDs in the second photo, Grieg and Sibelius. I do my modelling and listen to classical music.


And you taste in music is faultless also.


----------



## arpeggio

*Boardgames*

OK. I will confess that my wife and I are board gamers, particularly eurogames like _Pandemic_ and wargames. Our favorite game right now is a wargame _Command and Colors: Ancients_. This is a wargame that has scenarios covering ancient battles from the Greeks to the fall of Rome.

Right now we are playing a game about the Roman attempts to conquer Scotland in 82AD.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Recently I have taken up critiquing people's literary drafts on the SCP Wiki.


----------



## Bettina

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Recently I have taken up critiquing people's literary drafts on the SCP Wiki.


Giving feedback to writers is a wonderful hobby, and in fact it could potentially turn into a career, if you decide to become an editor someday (I think you're still in high school or college, if I remember correctly...?)


----------



## senza sordino

I started another model in the fall of 2017, but I put it aside. I didn't do anything to it for over a year. This week, I've started again. It'll be a 1910 double decker omnibus. I'm posting here to show you, but also as a way for me to get it done. If I post here, I've got to follow through and not put it aside again. I think there's still three to four weeks of work left. I'm painting as I construct. This can be a problem as the glue doesn't always stick to paint as well as it does to the plastic. But if I didn't paint first I'd never be able to paint inside the omnibus once the second deck was on.


----------



## david johnson

I write a bit. I have two short stories published and two novels in the limbo of 'revision', lol. Naps are also a fine pursuit I enjoy. I still play trumpet some on most days, and I get to attend a few Sacred Harp singings each year.


----------



## jenspen

This thread is still alive? Oh well:

I record non-fiction works that are in the public domain for Librivox (also proof listen others' recordings and co-ordinate readings). I have introduced myself to (among other books) some great C17 and C18 literature this way - works I avoided reading when they were on the English syllabus at university. They help me bring my Latin back from the dead (and Google translate handles the Greek).

I convene a [music] group for U3A.

I read mostly non-fiction books - popular science probably predominates, though I love mysteries - and then review them on Goodreads. I listen to several podcasts per day - current affairs (we live in exciting times), science, history, language, comedy...and I have a dozen or so news sites I check first thing. I engage in some (timid) political activism.

I'm using Duolingo to pick up a bit of basic Spanish and am enjoying some amusing podcasts to brush up other languages I have some acquaintance with.

I play lots of games. Online, I enjoy testing myself with those offered by BrainHQ and, who knows, I might be doing my brain a bit of good?

I love gardening and decorating the place.

I love exploring the region - towns, landscapes, rivers ...

I infest internet forums...


----------



## Room2201974

In retirement I've been attempting to build a Mnemonic memory circuit using only stone knives and bearskins!

Esotericly, I collect pieces of copper stamped with images representing victory of the colonies over the mother country.:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Gardening and Knitting, and doing crosswords puzzles.


----------



## fliege

I play a little Go. I would get out with my astronomical telescope if I had a car and/or a backyard, but right now I have neither. I also like growing plants. Then there's dog walking, that's pretty big. Traveling when possible. I like to read: a mixture of fiction and non-fiction, depends what I'm currently interested in.


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> Walking, reading & watching Star Trek videos with my spouse.


Two years later, and it's just about the same, except at present it's watching Charity Shop films on DVD together, alaternating with BBC boxed sets - today's is Mansfield Park.










Still doing word games together - Target, Codeword & two cryptic crosswords daily.

One new hobby, added last year - trying to sell our house.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Recently I have taken up critiquing people's literary drafts on the SCP Wiki.


That sounds really interesting, but not for me. As a retired academic, I have done my done my duty on critiquing people's literary drafts!


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I like to grow Indian Native American beans and multi-color corn . I eat some in the winter and save seeds for next year .
Do people still trade seeds of the world's traditional varieties ?


----------



## LezLee

arpeggio said:


> OK. I will confess that my wife and I are board gamers, particularly eurogames like _Pandemic_ and wargames. Our favorite game right now is a wargame _Command and Colors: Ancients_. This is a wargame that has scenarios covering ancient battles from the Greeks to the fall of Rome.
> 
> Right now we are playing a game about the Roman attempts to conquer Scotland in 82AD.


The remains of the Antonine wall and the fortlet at Kinniel are just a mile down the road from my house!


----------



## LezLee

Crosswords and logic puzzles, TV, birdwatching, knitting and cross-stitch.

Trying to post a couple of my x-stitch pics but they keep coming out sideways!


----------



## jasper01

Lots of listening to music, reading, and playing computer games but in winter I snowshoe, and go to the gym to prepare for kayaking in summer and gardening. I am a senior but still do annual 10 day kayak trips to Lake Superior in Northern Ontario.


----------



## Zofia

I like to read, write, paint and sculpt and sing. I also like to compose music both Classical style and EDM/Techno. One day I will post poem for you all in English. =)

I like to game with league of legends etc. I’ve been playing Resident Evil 2 since I got home wanted to be active here but it is wunderbar and I lost the track of time.


----------



## senza sordino

I have just finished this model. It's a 1910 Omnibus from London. 1/32 Scale, Airfix. It took me 18 months. I did put it aside for several months in 2018, but it did take a long time. Much of it quite tricky, where I could only glue on one tiny part and then leave it overnight to dry. I painted it as I went along. And again, I could only paint a small part and leave it to dry. I feel like I've been working on it since 1910! I'm glad to have it finished. Overall I think it looks pretty good, even though I know of all the mistakes.

Curiously, this route is from the neighbourhood where my mother used to live to where my father used to live. When I was a tiny one I used to live near the end of this bus route. Serendipity? I didn't have any choice of bus routes, this is what was available in the plastic model kit, all the decals are pre printed. Let's all ride the omnibus.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My model building skills are far simpler. Here is the last model I built (about 19 years ago). Pretty much by the kit.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I'm surprised having looked through the complete thread, nobody admits to modelling railways (AKA playing trains). I started way back Christmas 1938 or 39 with a Hornby clockwork loco some trucks and track, followed the next Christmas by an electric loco and coaches. That interest lasted until I discovered GIRLS.

After a few years I joined the RAF and served 23 years. When I returned to civvy street I took up model railways again., my sons didn't show much interest so I was left to my own devices, I've now been modelling for about 45 years. Started out buying "ready to run" stock, but gradually started modifying some of them, then started building kits and even got round to making some of my own, found a small lathe and milling machine which made some things easier

I still buy the occasional ready to run and kits. I work to a scale approximately 2mm to 1 foot 
(1:148)The scenic work is also a mixture of bought, kit built or "DIY". I have based my modelling on the UK Southern Railway in the mid 1930s, as that is close to what I remember from my early days; the first 3 images are of some of my locos








From the top, class 700, freight, 2 class M7 local passenger and light freight, Class T9 Passenger, 
Class K10 mixed traffic, all 4 clases were designed and built between 1897 and 1904 by Dugald Drummond








Urie designed Class S15 freight, 1921; Maunsell modified class S15, late 1920 - mid 1930s
Urie Class H15 mixed traffic, Urie class N15 ( AKA King Arthur class) express passenger.








Q class freight 1938, Lord Nelson class Express passenger, Adams A12 class, mixed traffic 1887, Adams B4 class, dockyard shunter 1891








"Work in progress" this started out as a small oval test track, in a retirement flat there's not much room for anything else (back in the 1980s I had a Layout in the loft that was 25'x17') The buildings are mostly scratch built from card with about 3 plastic kits and and a couple of modified card kits. Doors and windows are etched brass, chimney pots either plastic or cast metal. (The yellow and red pins are holding parts in place while glue sets.)








A Schools class pulling away from the station with a local pasenger train


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have a train set (O-gauge) and a lot of extra track, cars, and engines I picked up here and there, but I have never tried to make the whole scenery thing.


----------



## ldiat

handicapping horse racing. belmont was today. i did not win


----------



## SixFootScowl

...............................................


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> handicapping horse racing. belmont was today. i did not win


In other words...gambling


----------



## Art Rock

I collect special turtle or tortoise statues. This started because the turtle is our lucky animal (story here). Some of the more special ones include a cute pepper and salt combi.

This morning I scored a statue of two turtles doing, well, to paraphrase a Dutch comedian: "the front turtle has got sand in its eyes, and the back turtle is pushing it home". It goes straight to our bedroom.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Religion the most, afterwards movies, dgree and Pokemon.


----------



## Musicaterina

Cooking and crocheting.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

If I a have no other hobby ........ ? Then I have no professional identity .


----------



## Alinde

Apart from singing and playing the piano....

Talking, of course
Recording audiobooks and proof listening other people's recordings 
Trying to get acquainted with a couple of languages other than English
Reading (mostly non-fiction)
Designing my newish house and garden
Listening to podcasts
Playing with Linux and following developments


----------



## Dan Ante

*Wine, Women and song...*

:cheers: :kiss: :guitar:


----------



## Jacck

Dan Ante said:


> *Wine, Women and song...*
> 
> :cheers: :kiss: :guitar:


you mean sex, drugs and rock'n'roll


----------



## Dan Ante

Jacck said:


> you mean sex, drugs and rock'n'roll


NO, A glass or two of red, a nice lady and classical or jazz, never ever drugs that is the way to hell.


----------



## Aerobat

Teaching the kids to play Piano & Violin - mainly the eldest, as the youngest is only 4

Retired from competitive dance, but still go to practice and social dance events (when permitted by Covid)

Fly light aircraft for relaxation and taking the family away for days out

Reading as much as I can

Occasionally I even sleep.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Being well into my 80s, some would say into my second childhood, so among other things I play trains, or to be more precise build and operate a scale model railway (currently working on my tenth layout in about 40 years); plus a bit of photography and when my back allows, a bit of gardening.

Edit; looking back over the thread I've already made a post, says something about ageing memory!


----------



## Ad Astra

Cooking
Gardening 
Reading
Fencing 
Chess
Scrabble 
Jigsaw Puzzles 
Painting


----------



## Ad Astra

Dorsetmike said:


> Being well into my 80s, some would say into my second childhood, so among other things I play trains, or to be more precise build and operate a scale model railway (currently working on my tenth layout in about 40 years); plus a bit of photography and when my back allows, a bit of gardening.


My fiancé loves trains both real and model. It is funny how boys love trains so much.


----------



## danj

I referee soccer and feed birds.

Refereeing soccer gets me out of my comfort zone and makes me learn people management skills (though really it's mostly guys who need to be managed...) Doing U19M games when something is on the line is really nerve wrecking but also a lot of fun. Heck, even when it's a friendly, it can be a challenge! While I DO get paid to referee games, I'd probably still to do it even if it not... but it's also a nice break to run and get some workout in, too.

Bird feeding because I like to give back and it's nice, especially in the Spring, to see flocks of birds just enjoy what I have in my backyard while I'm working or reading.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ad Astra said:


> Cooking
> Gardening
> Reading
> Fencing
> Chess
> Scrabble
> Jigsaw Puzzles
> Painting


You are just what I am looking for so if you really are interested I need help with my garden and some of my fences need a bit of attention as the neighbors sheep are getting onto my property, the house is due for a complete repaint I am willing to pay up to $30/hr


----------



## Chilham

When I was a teenager, all I wanted was to date girls, play rugby, and ride a motorcycle. My mother would never let me have a motorcycle, even enlisted my elder brothers to influence me. When I was 23, I put down a deposit on a Yamaha XT250. The very next day, I was offered a job with a company car. I got my deposit back and bought a suit for my new job, but I never lost the, "Itch".

When my son was coming up on eighteen, I asked him what he wanted for his birthday, fully expecting him to ask for a driving licence, as his sister had done three year earlier. He said a motorcycle licence. My first thought was that his mother would never agree but we hatched a plan, we'd get our licences together. She agreed.

That was 2007, and in 2008, my 50th birthday present to myself was my first (and only) motorcycle. My plan? To ride every county of England, every country of Europe, and every (inhabited) continent of the Earth. Today, I've only six locations left to ride, Central America, East, West and Central Africa, Australia and New Zealand.

Here in Mongolia.


----------



## Jacck

^^^ how do you transport the motorcycle - say to Mongolia, Chilham? Do you ship it somehow?


----------



## Ad Astra

Dan Ante said:


> You are just what I am looking for so if you really are interested I need help with my garden and some of my fences need a bit of attention as the neighbors sheep are getting onto my property, the house is due for a complete repaint I am willing to pay up to $30/hr


I don't accept money pay me in food only.


----------



## Ad Astra

Jacck said:


> ^^^ how do you transport the motorcycle - say to Mongolia, Chilham? Do you ship it somehow?


Quickest way would be on a cargo ship to China then by road.

*Chilham* I have the greatest respect for you following your dream; I hope you achieve it soon.


----------



## Chilham

Jacck said:


> ^^^ how do you transport the motorcycle - say to Mongolia, Chilham? Do you ship it somehow?


There's a guy in Warsaw who ships motorcycles all over the World. We rode to him in Warsaw, he shipped the bikes to Irkutsk in Russia, we flew in and rode through Mongolia, Russia and Kazakhstan to Bishkek in Kyrgyzstan. We flew back, he shipped the bikes to Poland, and had them delivered to us in the UK.

We've used him to ship to Tbilisi in Georgia too, and then rode them home.


----------



## Ad Astra

Chilham said:


> There's a guy in Warsaw who ships motorcycles all over the World. We rode to him in Warsaw, he shipped the bikes to Irkutsk in Russia, we flew in and rode through Mongolia, Russia and Kazakhstan to Bishkek in Kyrgyzstan. We flew back, he shipped the bikes to Poland, and had them delivered to us in the UK.
> 
> We've used him to ship to Tbilisi in Georgia too, and then rode them home.


That is so cool! My Fiancé likes his motorcycle he is shouting to me that he has a Suzuki "Hayabusa" (spelling?). He likes anything that goes fast cars, motorcycles, planes...

I love Tbilisi and Russia is such a lovely place great food. I hope you enjoyed your trip and if we're ever allowed outside to play again I hope you finish your check list.


----------



## Chilham

Ad Astra said:


> That is so cool! My Fiancé likes his motorcycle he is shouting to me that he has a Suzuki "Hayabusa" (spelling?). He likes anything that goes fast cars, motorcycles, planes...
> 
> I love Tbilisi and Russia is such a lovely place great food. I hope you enjoyed your trip and if we're ever allowed outside to play again I hope you finish your check list.


Thank you Ad Astra. I'm about to sell the motorcycle as my wife and I are buying an overland adventure 4x4 to travel the World, once we can travel. I'll likely rent or borrow a motorcycle when we visit those places on our eight-year trip.

One final piece from Mongolia. We met these guys who were riding in the opposite direction. Their video give a flavour of Mongolia. Our rendezvous is at 13:40.






ps. Don't get on the Hayabusa; motorcycles are dangerous! :lol:


----------



## Jacck

Chilham said:


> ps. Don't get on the Hayabusa; motorcycles are dangerous! :lol:


motorcyclists are organ donors  The best car in the world is Toyota Land Cruiser or something like that. A lot of space, on road and off road, 4x4, pretty durable and indestructible car.


----------



## Chilham

Jacck said:


> motorcyclists are organ donors  The best car in the world is Toyota Land Cruiser or something like that. A lot of space, on road and off road, 4x4, pretty durable and indestructible car.


We like the Toyotas, both Land Cruiser and Hilux, but we're getting a Ford Ranger, with a habitation-pod built on the back. Slated for production in Germany next month.


----------



## Flamme

Cycling, reading, swimming, exploring nature etc...


----------



## Dan Ante

Ad Astra said:


> I don't accept money pay me in food only.


Quote accepted...............................


----------



## Flamme

Cant say cycling is my ''hobby''. More like a way oif life...








:lol:


----------



## eljr

Torkelburger said:


> What are your hobbies besides music?


not many

I enjoy the gym, fine dinning at home or out, concerts, architecture, the company of much younger women and learning, especially neuropsychology.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> motorcyclists are organ donors


In the insurance industry they are referred to as "donor-cycles."


----------



## adriesba

One of my main hobbies is gardening, indoors or outdoors. Plants are one of my main interests, and I'm actually going to college for plant science. 

Some of my other interests are hiking and biking (casual, nothing competitive). I'm not into sports, but years ago I did some archery and won a few medals in some small competitions though that's not something I really care to get into again.

I like visiting museums, especially art museums or ones that allow you to tour a historic building (Victorian houses are so much fun to see!). I also like browsing antique shops, though typically I don't purchase anything.


----------



## Dan Ante

When I remember all the stupid risks I took in my motorbike days I shudder and think how lucky I am to be still alive.


----------



## Luchesi

Dan Ante said:


> When I remember all the stupid risks I took in my motorbike days I shudder and think how lucky I am to be still alive.


Me too. I remember I drove to work on my brand new little Honda 175 and my new boss pulled down his trousers to show me his huge scar all the way up his leg from when he slid in the gravel 50 yards down the road! Much blood, many stitches! 
I made the mistake of telling my wife..


----------



## Jacck

adriesba said:


> One of my main hobbies is gardening, indoors or outdoors. Plants are one of my main interests, and I'm actually going to college for plant science.


that is a nice hobby. I loved nature and plants as a kid. For several years I used to collect and grow flesh eating plants and cactuses. They need high humidity and required special plastic containers, but the best part was feeding them, especially the Venus flytrap. But if you feed them too much, they die.


----------



## adriesba

Jacck said:


> that is a nice hobby. I loved nature and plants as a kid. For several years I used to collect and grow flesh eating plants and cactuses. They need high humidity and required special plastic containers, but the best part was feeding them, especially the Venus flytrap. But if you feed them too much, they die.


Carnivorous plants are really fun! I grow several. Some of them didn't make it, but I have a bunch of Venus flytraps and several pitcher plants that have done well for me for several years. The Venus flytraps have multiplied quite a lot. Humidity hasn't been an issue though. In the summer they go outside in the open air and do well even when the humidity is low as long as there is water in their trays. Last year was terrible for gardening though since it hardly rained and beetles and squirrels damaged basically every plant I was growing. Still worried that the lilies won't all be back this spring.


----------



## Jacck

adriesba said:


> Carnivorous plants are really fun! I grow several. Some of them didn't make it, but I have a bunch of Venus flytraps and several pitcher plants that have done well for me for several years. The Venus flytraps have multiplied quite a lot. Humidity hasn't been an issue though. In the summer they go outside in the open air and do well even when the humidity is low as long as there is water in their trays. Last year was terrible for gardening though since it hardly rained and beetles and squirrels damaged basically every plant I was growing.


With the high humidity I was thiking about the sundews. I had several and managed to grow these over years. I also had the Venus flytraps, but they always died after about a year (I guess I was bad at growing them). Nowadays I prefer to see them in the wild, we have 3 species native to my country (Drosera, Pinguicula, Utricularia), but you have to travel to some protected areas to see them.


----------



## adriesba

Jacck said:


> With the high humidity I was thiking about the sundews. I had several and managed to grow these over years. I also had the Venus flytraps, but they always died after about a year (I guess I was bad at growing them). Nowadays I prefer to see them in the wild, we have 3 species native to my country (Drosera, Pinguicula, Utricularia), but you have to travel to some protected areas to see them.


Oh, yes. Sundews can be finicky with humidity. Some of the easier species could probably be acclimated to lower humidity. I had a Cape sundew that had become adjusted to the dry winter air in the house. It did really well, especially one spring when it caught some 40 house flies (never figured out where they all came from). It only died after a few years because silly me forgot to water it.

Seeing carnivorous plants in the wild is exciting. Near where I live I've seen Sarracenia and Utricularia. There are also Pinguicula and Drosera around here, but I haven't seen them. I may never see the Pinguicula considering they are very rare here and grow in hazardous areas near waterfalls.


----------



## Dan Ante

Luchesi said:


> Me too. I remember I drove to work on my brand new little Honda 175 and my new boss pulled down his trousers to show me his huge scar all the way up his leg from when he slid in the gravel 50 yards down the road! Much blood, many stitches!
> I made the mistake of telling my wife..


My last bike a Vincent 1000CC V twin it could do zero to 30 mph in 1 1/2 seconds, And could go 100 mph all day on the motorway Which was a great temptation for a teenager


----------



## starthrower

Wishing spring would hurry up and get here while I'm listening to music.


----------



## Daniel2020

Besides playing the guitar, I really love snowboarding, doing sport and also taking photos.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

Hubbies other than music listening?

Reading for pleasure has been my most steady interest over the years. Since early adulthood I've read almost every day. Sometimes only a few pages. Sometimes more than 100, a rarety as slow a reader as I am.

PC gaming, beginning late 1989. Until maybe three years ago I stuck mostly with western-style RPGs - The Elder Scroll series, Kingdom Come Deliverance, Wizardry, and so on. MMOs too for a while, but no more. Lately resumed a long dormant interest in steam trains and railroading, and now play such titles as Train Simulator, Trainz and Transport Fever.

Watching videos on YouTube. I have to count this, since I'm there pretty much every day. All sorts of media.

Creating and posting YouTube videos on games I enjoy playing. Low production-value stuff that appeals to few. Not that that matters.

Vegetating. I've always been good at this. Now that retired I can devote even more time to it! Happy days.

I must add that I don't listen to music as much as I once did, or as much as I'd ideally like to now. Why. Hearing loss. I haven't listened over my nice quality living room sound system in ever so long. What listenig I still do is through my PC audio system, which isn't bad quality at all! Plus, listening 'near-field' gives them advantages over my living setup which is best heard at distance. (I still do a fair amount of music listening. Just not nearly as much as I used to.)


----------



## Varick

Chilham said:


> When I was a teenager, all I wanted was to date girls, play rugby, and ride a motorcycle. My mother would never let me have a motorcycle, even enlisted my elder brothers to influence me. When I was 23, I put down a deposit on a Yamaha XT250.


Wow, Yamaha XT250 was the motorcycle I learned how to ride. It was a great little air cooled enduro. Bigger than a standard dirt bike 250 because it was street legal, but being tall, it was no problem. Great story and glad you are seeing the world in such a unique way. It must be amazing!

One of the highlight memories of my life was riding a Harley Davidson Fat Boy (brought over to Europe by a guy I met from NYC as well, who was visiting his sister for the entire summer) in the Italian country side as the sun was rising above large fields of grain. It was a complete Zen moment.

God bless and safe riding!

V


----------



## Daniel2020

I wanna share the sources for beginners!


----------



## johnfkingmatrix

i play poker competitively, long range & combat speed shooting, outdoor survival stuff camping without a tent in different terrains & climates / hiking remote locations & trying to live minimally, fishing, hunting, winter sports, combat sports, running, swimming, trying to compose music/guitar.. makin old dudes mad  - typical kid stuff


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Let's see....
> 
> - having a cocker spaniel (who is now 14.5, and still going strong)
> - art (how I met my wife...), visiting galleries and museums - I have also been running an art blog since 2006
> - photography, specializing in abstracts
> - reading (light stuff)
> - cooking (simple stuff)
> - sudoku's
> - watching football (soccer for Americans) at the TV
> 
> I used to play chess and bridge competitively at reasonable level (2nd division of the Netherlands), and football and softball at much lower levels, but no more.


That was over five years ago.... some things changed.... We had to say goodbye to our lovely cocker in September 2017, and Covid put a stop to galleries and museums visits in recent years. Photography has declined (for now), the rest is still there.

The main thing to add is that I've picked up chess again (playing on line) and I'm slowly getting to the level I was on 30+ years ago. I also love to watch the live streams about chess by IM Eric Rosen on Twitch.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I don't really have any. I don't consider music a hobby, it's such a huge part of my life it might as well be considered part of my being.

I'd like to become more of an activist though, favoring Ayn Rand's philosophy of Objectivism.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Dan Ante said:


> NO, A glass or two of red, a nice lady and classical or jazz, never ever drugs that is the way to hell.


Alcohol is a drug. A pretty ****** one, too.


----------



## Ariasexta

Had been a bit addicted to political polemics, probably a hobby for me. Music is not a just hobby or profession for me, beyond both.


----------



## Barbebleu

Reading, playing chess, lawn green bowling, golf, "playing" guitar, socialising and frittering away valuable time on TC. 

I posted this way back in 2016. Nothing has changed other than I no longer play golf! Ah well.


----------



## Torkelburger

Barbebleu said:


> Reading, playing chess, lawn green bowling, golf, "playing" guitar, socialising and frittering away valuable time on TC.
> 
> I posted this way back in 2016. Nothing has changed other than I no longer play golf! Ah well.


Is lawn green bowling the same as "bocce ball"? If so, I bought a set 2 years ago and play it regularly with my sons. We love it. Wonderful game. Nobody really knows about here in the States.


----------



## progmatist

1) Writing computer programs. I have several apps posted on Sourceforge. 

2) Building electronic projects, and/or repairing older devices which are sill reparable. If Radio Shack was still open, I along with Steve Wozniak would be keeping them in business. My tinkering also has practical applications: I added a spare battery to my small, foldable e-bike, essentially doubling its range from 15 to 30 miles. Also, I picked up a newer Crossely direct drive turntable for about half the price. Somebody bought it new and jammed too large phono plugs into the jacks, destroying them. I simply replaced the jacks and it's good as new. It took me about a half hour.


----------

